# IVF at Nuffield Brentwood (Essex)



## FionaJames24

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry if I've placed this in the wrong spot - I've been having a good old search in all the topics but couldn't find anythign related to IVF at Nuffield in Brentwood.

I'm due to meet the consultant (Mr Sathanandan) there in a few weeks to begin the first stages of private ivf. I just wondered whether anyone had any experience of IVF here and what your thoughts were?

I can see that the stats aren't too great compared to other clinics so am considering going elsewhere but I would really love to hear other people's thoughts to help me make that decision?

Thanks so much for reading, xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi, Is it a new clinic? I'm relatively local and it's not one i'd heard of or considered when I was looking around tbh.

Good luck with your appointment, re the stats- how bad are they? Bad stats don't always mean the clinic is 'poor' just that they might often take on more challenging patients (which can be a good things in terms of their experience and knowledge)


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi - thanks for replying and I thought the same thing about the stats (sometimes they can be so misleading). The clinic is at the end of Brentwood High Street (Brentwood Hospital run by Nuffield Health) - it's important for me to be able to drive there and go back to work after appointments so many London Hospitals (Barts/Homerton) are tricky as you can't park there. I know they specialise in treating older women so this could be why the stats are quite poor. Many thanks xx


----------



## _Nell

I think location is really important - it will not only save you time but can take a huge amount of stress out of a cycle, like you that's why I chose not to go for a london based clinic.


----------



## CLARINS

Fiona James ! Can you give more information regarding your IVF at Nuffield. Assuming your going private ?
I am due to see Mr Haloob for same reason in Feb. Just wondering how your getting on and what you have done so far ?
Sorry and thanks x


----------



## tigerlilly

good luck keep us informed x


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Clarins - I have PM'd you! x


----------



## FionaJames24

Or rather I was going to send you a private message you but I can't work out how to do it...I know, shameful! Anyway, I am going private - I went to see Mr Sathanandan there on Monday night, and I have to go to see the Fertility Nurse with hubby tomorrow. They are going to tell us how to take the medication and put together a plan for us to follow (thank God!). We are starting the process this month - we begin taking the medication on the 16th (when my period would be due). At least, I think that's when we begin taking the medication, I dont' really know until I see the fertility nurse tomorrow so will tell you more after that. My Sathanandan was great - I really like him and he was my consultant at Queens too so I feel safe with him. Because we are starting quickly, Mr Satha told me to visit a pharmacy and purchase a couple of bits (one of them is DHEA - it cost me £65!). It's a supplement that they use widely in America with fertility treatments, but not so widely here. I also had to fill in a form to get the medication and send it off to a company (for all my meds) and that's going to be around £600. Once they receive the form in the post, they will send everything to me. The hospital were straight up with me and told me that overall the cost would be around £4k. I was terribly nervous but now everything is happening quickly I'm forcing myself to relax and try not to get my hopes up. Although when I turn up there and look through those baby books they have in reception and see all the twins, I can't help getting a little excited. Are you doing anything else? I've heard yoga is good - I did try accupuncture but it was £39 a throw, which was much too expensive for me every week! xx


----------



## CLARINS

So sorry I took so long to reply - like you I haven't got a clue on this website if I am honest and only came across your quote/notification on google. 
Would you prefer to email me privately ? I will see if I can do after this quote 

I had a choice of seeing Mr Haloob or Mr Satanadnan but went with Mr Haloob because he is based in Basildon (i think) and my doctor's is Billericay so thought I better keep it all in one area. I like Mr Haloob too - he has seen me cry so much and nothing fazes him.

That's fantastic news about the medication - so your starting that today then ? How long are you on this medication for until the IVF treatment ?
I am due to speak with Mr Haloob on 6th Feb for our next stages and go from there. 

Can I ask you once you did the DHEA's (which do cost a bomb) did Mr Sath suggest IVF staight away ? Did you go for a blood test or scan to see if there was any improvement with the DHEA'S ?
I have been on DHEA's since Oct and nothing has happened naturally :( 

I know what you are saying about the reception there ! The ladies are lovely and I am driving Carrie mad with all my questions to her. haha

I am so excited about speaking to someone going through the same thing at the same hospital.........

Fingers crossed for both of us xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi! My Satha recomended ivf straight away and then put me on the DHEA. I only started the DHEA's last week though so I'm not sure if they'll do much good. He said that normally people start them months earlier and then have a test to see if they have done any good though. But with me he todl me to order the DHEA and the ivf meds at the same time. I start my Menopur injections today (tonight - I am on the highest dose). Then on Friday I start the other injections (can't remember what they are called - think it is centrodite - not sure though). The nurse said to do them one after the other in the evening. She showed me how to do the injections - mix the powder and water to make up the right amount - but I still haven't a clue and I've asked them about 10 times - they must be so patient to do that job! I'm going to try to remember and will let you know how it goes tomorrow. 
After I started taking the DHEA, the only next appointment I have had was yesterday (had to go to Brentwood Nuffield for my day 1 to 3 period scan). They saw an endometriotic cyst and so I had to go for a bloodtest there at the clinic and they are letting me know whether this means I will have to postpone my ivf cycle to next month. I'll be gutted if so because I've geared myself up for this. 
Anyway, supposing I do start ivf this month - I start my menopur injection today and then on Friday the other one, then I have to have regular scans (every other day) from 23rd (so, 23rd, 25th, 27th). Then they take my eggs out on the 31st! (not sure how I'm going to square this time off with work just yet..). Then depending if the eggs fertilise, I'll be having them put back in a few days later. It's so quick, so scary too...but exciting. It's good to talk to someone who's going through the same thing at the same place (I was getting so worried, no one was using then and I started to think I was alone there!). xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello and thanks for coming back to me ! 
So your starting your injections today and then further again at the end of the week - Good luck, I will be thinking of you :)
I would be the same mega confused about the injections and mixing it together but as you said they are great at Nuffield. Should think so after what we are paying but will be worth it !
I am so so sorry to hear they have found a endmetriotic cyst and hopefully this can be resolved asap so you can continue with the IVF this month. Fingers crossed for you. 

I didn't realise that you needed scans so often but who cares if it works. And then 31st of this month !!! That's so quick ! How exciting. I so hope this happens for you this month. 

I can't wait to see Mr Haloob now to see what he suggest for me. 

Just on the money side (which I will go through with them) but do you pay the hospital the IVF treatment up front even if my eggs weren't fertilised enough ? 

Would be great to hear from you again but I understand this is a important presious time for you. 

With regards to the DHEA's......to be honest I dont know what they have done for me. My partner said I am more moody but I think that's normal as I want everything to happen now. 

xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi - the test result yesterday showed that I have thin womb lining so they need to put me on a longer cucle (which basically means that the eggs get taken out of me in 4 weeks as opposed to 2 weeks - they need to give me more drugs to stimulate my womb or something). So that was another £106 for the Gonapeptyl injection, which will put me in a semi menopausal state apparently so that they can continue giving me drugs for longer without me ovulating. I was really upset though - cried my eyes out to the nurse, not sure why other than that I had geared myself up for it being 2 weeks earlier. that and the DHEA meds! Anyway, I had to leave work early, go and get this injection, they wouldn't let me have it without payment, so my partner had to call and pay over the phone (that actually really annoyed me - do they think I'm going to run off halfway through the ivf!). Then they gave me it in my bum cheek. Embarrassing but it didn't hurt. 
With regards to the money - I have only paid for the appointments and the injections/meds so far (but a word of warning, it's best to make sure you carry a credit card around with you as you never know when you'll need to pop up there and get a scan or blood test without much warning and everything gets paid in dribs and drabs). They have asked me to pay for the ivf up front (£2,900 or thereabouts) and they have to have this before they start the scans (before egg retrieval). So I don't know whether they refund you part of it if the eggs don't fertilise. Good question though, I'll ask when I next go, can't believe i didn't think of asking it before really! xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello luv ! 
Sorry to hear about the womb lining being thin ? Didn't they spot that in the HSG Scan (which I found bloody painfull) 

Well 4 weeks is better than 4 months. I can understand you had a few tears but just keep focused. :)
£106 for the injection ! Ouch - every payment stings more and more doesn't it. Bit naughty of the hospital not letting you have it without paying. They are normally pretty good but thanks for the advice on the credit card. 

I spoke to Carrie today (reception) and she said to budget £4.5 / £5k for everything from *"IVF screening blood tests, medication, the treatment cycle, HFEA fee, and also there will be Oestradiol bloods at each scan to check levels"*
So well prepared for the price. Informed my partner who just tells me to keep calm while I panic

Well I am thinking of you and any update youget if you could let me know only because I ain't fair behind you.

On another note - is your husband/partner okay (no fertility problems)?

Thanks xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi - yes he is ok - been told he has good sperm (and he's still smoking a couple of ciggies a day - it's a cause of some arguments as I'm going through everything and giving up my beloved red wine and he can't even give up fags while we go through this...anyway, am trying to keep things in perspective..) but yes it's just me with the blocked tubes after lots of operations. I will definitely let you know how everything goes anyway! Have finally learned how to private message! Speak to you soon xx


----------



## CLARINS

Morning - same herer - he is fit and healthy and sperm okay ! Mine is the beloved white wine ! :(
My problem is not ovulating ! Only 28 and gutted with how bad it is. Have a ovulating body of a 40 plus woman he said 
Look forward to your updates and good luck xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi fiona (and Clarins)
i have literally just joined baby and bump and seen your messages, its good to hear from people who are registered at nuffield in brentwood. I have been with Dr Haloob since last April, we were due to start our first cycle of ivf last year but due to three bereavements in our family my partner and i decided to postpone as it was just too much to go through. We are now due to begin our treatment at the start of March. I am on DHEA,and have been on and off it since July last year. Im 43yrs old, and too have had questions about whether Nuffield is the right clinic. Its so hard to choose which is best for you, and we chose Nuffield because it was close to Billericay where we live and i did not want the extra stress of having to drive/commute to other clinics. At first i had a few reservations about the clinic, but feel relatively happy now. Although i do wish I had done a little more research on other clinics now but its all so confusing. It is very helpful hearing you say they specialise in older women as I did not know that. We are hopeful and know the odds arent that great but im trying to stay positive and focused over the next few weeks. I have had some reflexology which i think helps, and im going to ask the nurse on thursday if i can do acupuncture too. Anything and everything to try and help me relax will help.
I need to order my injections in next few weeks, but last time they quoted me £1,600 which I thought was really expensive?

Anyway i wish you all the luck in the world, and keep in touch.
:dust:


----------



## CLARINS

Hello Moneky78. 
So pleased you added your own reply too because it makes me feel better that we are all in the "same boat/clinic". 
Sorry to hear your terrible news with 3 bereavments you suffered last year hopfully 2012 is your year :).
Have you seen Mr Haloob since starting the DHEA's - did he arrange for a scan / blood test? Just wondering as we are seeing him on 6th Feb so just wondering what the next stage is. 

From speaking with Fiona she also mentioned that figure to me and from speaking with Carrie at Nuffield (Reception Nurse) she said to budget a £4k / £5k for everything. 
I know it's expensive isn't it. Do you think other clinics are cheaper then ?

Fiona hope everything is going well for you. 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Clarins
Thanks for your reply, this is the first time I have ever linked into a forum, so was a little nervous, but as you quite rightly said, its good to share with someone in the same boat. 

I am returning to see Sarah (the nurse) on Thursday to go over a few things, and i will ask about the scan/ blood tests for dhea then. There has been no mention of any of this. Dr Haloob wanted me to have at least 2 months constant on them, and then to carry on with it during the treatment also. I got a little scared yesterday as I had a show, and was 11 days early ! that is unheard of with my cycles. When i researched it, most of the forums were saying dhea made your period late, not one of them said it can be early. But im not entirely sure if it was a period, so really confused. I will discuss this with Sarah on thursday too.

Is this your second appointment with Dr Haloob on 6 feb?


----------



## CLARINS

Hello monkey78. My periods have not been late once if anything they have been early by 3 days each time. I would ask the question why u r so early but might just be old period or something, but to me it shows the med is doing something to us. Some good i am hoping!!!

Try to panic too much. See what they say. 

Yes my appointment is on Monday 6th Feb. Late last year I had all my blood test, HSG etc he then put me on the DHEA and said to continue for 3 months and see him on 6th to discuss IVF. 
Would u mind updating me after Thursday? 

Good luck xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Fiona - just wondering how you are getting on ?


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Clarins
Sorry not been on line for a while, just thought id give you an update on my visit to nuffield last week. We ended up meeting with Grace, the nurse. She is fantastic really thorough, she went through the entire treatment from start to finish in full detail. I felt so much better once I left. So im all ready to start treatment in a few weeks. Just about to order my medication. Im very nervous about the injections but hey it has to be done. I must admit i feel much happier now Ive met with Grace (for 2 hrs!!) both myself and my partner came away feeling more relaxed that we knew the whole process. She told me not to worry about my period being early, said it was normal for the DHEA. TIP: I would if you can book in to see Grace when you are ready to chat through everything. Anyway I just wanted to wish you luck with your appointment with dr Haloob tomorrow. let me know how you get on. Wish you luck.

Fiona - same here, how are you getting on? I hope all is going well with your treatment.

take Care
x


----------



## CLARINS

Monkey78, so very pleased for you that your feeling happier and positive and thanks for the tip on seeing Grace ! 
I am going to mention that this evening then if they say "you will be meeting with the nurse next week" 
Good luck in the next few weeks - will be thinking about you and look forward to the updates. 

I can't wait to get there tonight ! Roll on this evening with Mr Haloob 

x


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Both - I'm so sorry I have been off line for a few days, although it was great to come back and read all your messages, everything is just getting started for all of us and it's so exciting! 
Hi Monkey - Grace is lovely isn't she? Like you, we sat with her for two hours when we first met and she's very patient with the information she gives you - please don't be worried about the injections, they don't hurt honest! you soon get used to them. Pinch the skin and numb the area with an ice cube first, you'll be a dab hand at it after a few go's! I was very teary and emotional at the beginning of the process (especially after I had the injection in my bum cheek to stop ovulating!) but since I started taking those injections of Menopur I feel buzzy - like I'm high all the time. A good feeling though so I'm not complaining. Remember to drink lots of milk (full fat or half fat) while you are on the menopur - and lots and lots of water. I have at least 3 litres a day of water and 4 big glasses of milk. 

Clarins! How are you? I have been taking the injections now since last monday and had my first scan today to let me know whether my body is responding to the menopur and creating soem follicles. They counted 12 today, which is good, although they did tell me that it doens't mean I have a higher chance of the eggs fertilising, it all depends on the quality and what they actually find when they operate. The follicals could have 1 egg in that's rubbish quality, or 3 that are great, so there is no chance of knowing either way. But staying positive (what else can you do?). All being well, I'm going to have the eggs taken out on the 13th or 14th February, by Mr Haloob, then put back in a few days later. At least it will be over with fairly quickly one way or the other - I think this process makes you quite tough doesn't it? If you can go through fertility issues you can cope with anything!

How did you get on today? Everything crossed for you that it was a positive appointment! x


----------



## CLARINS

Good Morning ladies. 

Blimey FionaJames your not joking when you said previously it all happens so quickly.

Firstly FionaJames I am wishing you loads of luck hun and hoping next week you have all the good quality eggs for you to continue with a massive positive result. Do keep us posted though. Especially with how you are coping with the injection etc.

So I went to see Mr Haloob yesterday. He is good, bless him. Wish I had his calmness. 
He asked all the usual questions how are my periods etc and he has now referred us to IVF.
Basically I am meeting with Grace on Thursday morning !! I can't believe how quick it's all happened but as my period is due shortly the timing has worked to our advantage to get things going now.
He has requested that I continue with my DHEA's, folic acid and Vitamins.
Just faxed through my medication order to the main clinic and waiting for the call/delivery details. Meeting with Grace on Thursday and then start the medication next week. From what Mr Haloob says I will know every detail after seeing Grace and I am so happy you both praised Grace !

I feel so nervous about it all.
Not sure if either of you saw "This Morning" they were filming at a maternity clinic in Fife, Scotland.......but saying that every advert is about pregnancy or babies! 

Monkey 78 looks like I am just behind you with the stages that you are at too.

Ladies I am wishing you both loads of luck.

I feel really excited / nervous about the whole thing. My partner keeps telling me to be sensible about it but you can't help get your hopes up and get so excited can you.

xx


----------



## FionaJames24

That's great news! I am so excited for you! Next week - wow! That is fantastic - I know what you mean about trying to stay sensible, I keep saying to everyone (who knows) 'it won't work but that's ok because the first go is like a trial run'. I seem to be keeping everyone elses hopes down but inside I'm really secretly excited! 

Just one other thing - when I first started the process (after I'd seen grace) she gave me a scan to see whether I was ready to start the medication (and gave me an oestridil blood test). They came back and showed that I had to wait another few weeks to start and for some reason this really upset me. I started crying in her office. The shame.. anyway, now I look back I can see that I'd got myself so mentally prepared for starting straight away that having that small wait was a real blow. Just preparing you in case you get a bit flakey like I did! Now i'm on the injections though I feel good - settled and relaxed. Drinking milk and water like it's going out of fashion! (insisting on organic milk too as I read somewhere that the drugs they put in the normal milk are no good for fertility!) 

Just think - you could be pregnant in 6 weeks time! I'm keeping everything crossed for you - for all three of us! 

Fiona x


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona 

How you getting on - how far you gone with your medication / scans ? 
Hope it's all going well for you and look forward to an update

So far this week as been good but now the excitment is going and now nervous ! 

Saw Grace this morning and went through everything we needed. I am feeling so nervous about the whole thing especially the injections. 
So still due to start my injection/tablets next week if everything goes to plan.

Had 2 further blood tests this week. 1 first one came back fine and they are doing another this morning for a full blood test and my blood group too. 

Can I ask how much water / milk you drinking. She suggested at least 2 litres of water and another of milk as well as normal tea/juices but I only drink water if I am honest so not sure how much to drink. I might check. 

When they do the transfer that's a early start isn't it ! 

Bought myself a little folder today and going to type everything up and get everything in place. Also thought it would be a great keep sake should it work !

Hope things are going well for you both 

x


----------



## CLARINS

Fiona - I need your advise with regards to the drinking water / milk do you do the day you start the injections ? It wasn't mentioned to me ?
Sorry hope things are going well 

x


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi - I am sitting at my desk with a massive jug of water right now! I was told by Grace to drink at least 2 litres of water and at least 2 large cups of milk, but I drink more than than that (on the advice of a colleague who has had ivf - first time success for her too - so following her advice). I have a bowl of cereal in the morning with loads of milk, then a large glass at lunchtime, then another large glass when I get in from work, and a hot chocolate made with milk before bed time. So - all in all - 4 large glasses of milk a day. I think I must drink about 3 litres of water a day too. I bought a litre bottle of water and have nearly drunk 2 of those already today, just sipped them though throughout the day, then tonight I'll have diluted orange juice all night (maybe around 2 pints of those). 
Yes - what an early start - I have to be there at 5.45 on the 13th Feb for egg collection. SO glad they put you to virtually to sleep as I've heard some people are awake and just a little numbed. Grace said that most people snore when they're having their eggs taken out...so at least it sounds relaxing!


----------



## FionaJames24

I meant to say - I have an ivf folder too - I 'borrowed' some clear folders from work and put those sticky labels on them (one for receipts, one for my bloods, one for hubby's bloods etc). I'm trying to write down everything we pay out for too - so I have a sheet in there of running costs, and jot down every time we shell out for yet another blood test! You're right - it would be a great reminder for when/if it works!


----------



## FionaJames24

Oh sorry - another thing - you start the water and milk on the day of the injections, but Grace told me that starting it early wouldn't do any harm. x


----------



## CLARINS

Hello Fiona - so pleased you have emailed - I am getting really anxious about it all and haven't even started yet. 

So definatley start with the water and milk then the day I start my injections (second day of period)

I have already called Grace today as was worried I didn't take the correct notes down about the injections.
Feel I am loosing my mind 

Also with regards to your menapur are you doing them after 6pm at night ? 

My god 13th !!!!! That's amazing ! I will be thinking of you and fingers will be crossed ! 
How you feeling about it ??

How many scans you had in total - 3 ?

xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi - I started drinking lots of water and milk the day of the injections too - I also do my injections between 7 and 8 (I get in from work and put on my comfy clothes first so that I can sit on the settee for 10 mins afterwards). 

I know exactly how you feel about being anxious - I was the same - I left all the making up of the injection to my hubby because I was so worried about getting it right. I numb the area first with an ice cube - rub it over the area for a good minute or so. I also had to get him to push the injection down if that makes sense. So, I pushed it into my skin and he pushed it down as I coudlnt' hold it and push it down the same time. Sounds odd but you'll know what I mean when you do it! I then rub it all over with the alcoholic wipe - sort of massage that area for a few seconds. I absolutely promise that you get so used to it. Now I don't even give it a thought really - it seems so much to take in but you get the hang of everything so quickly. I have had about 7 scans all in all - had three this week alone (one monday am, one tuesday, one today). Then a blood test after each one. I only had to pay for the blood tests though as these scans are included in the price. I had to get each one for the earliest time (9am) so I could go to work afterwards. I went in today with a big pad and pen so I could write everything down ready for Monday. Mr Haloob is taking the eggs out on Monday - I've never met him so I think that's making me scared! xx going to drink a large glass of water now...


----------



## CLARINS

Thanks so much for coming back to me ! I just emailed my partner and said I feel like crying. 
I am getting in a state before it's even started but I need to chill out a bit before I go insane.

Totally understand where you are coming from and already said to him that he needs to do the injections for me. 
Thank you so much for saying that and you have really helped me out. 

I think it's amazing what you are doing on Monday ! Mr Haloob is lovely. He is so calm and chilled. Everytime I see him I am so nervous and he must think I am nuts. 
I am so keeping everything crossed for you.

So you are on somethimg simular to me Dexamethasone tablets and mennopur ?
Then you do the further Cetrotide when instucted or have you been instructed on this already?
Sorry to keep asking you loads of questions.

I dont know anyone who has been through this so your my only IVF friend ! 

x

keep drinking girl :)


----------



## CLARINS

PS - My partner just called and said if I dont chill out he wont help with the injections so going to chill out a bit ! 
Sorry if I went on

Good luck this weekend/Monday


----------



## FionaJames24

I was exactly the same so I know what you mean about phoning him and saying you feel lile crying. I have been trying to stay calm and chilled but keep getting teary (and I really don't think the tablets or injections have affected my mood swings, just going through this - it's very up and down - good job it's over quickly!). I'm on DHEA tablets (three times a day) and the menopur. 

I haven't had to inject the other daily injection that stops you ovulatating though, because they did one injection in my bum cheek that stays in your body for about a month. I'm not taking the tablets you mentioned - maybe the DHEA ones I'm taking are similar to your ones, but not sure? I didn't have to do anything else until the last scan today - they told me to take the last menopur injection tonight and then tomorrow night just do the Ovitrelle injection (the last burst of hormones). Nothing at all on Sunday though. After I have the eggs taken out I start using the cetrotide gel - I start that on the Monday night. So all I have had to do is take the menopur and the DHEA injections, which have been ok so far. I was so confused when I got all the medication - it really is so much to take in and keep on top of - but basically you just have to do the meopure and the tablets until the egg collection date (unless you are doing the other injectiosn to stop you ovulating as well) - Grace will then tell you when to take the cetritide and she goes through it all again. I've heard the cetrotide gel is terrible - comes out of you all day! p.s. Someone at work has nicked all my milk so it's back to boring water! (I wouldn't mind, but I sit right next to the fridge - the cheek of it!) :) x


----------



## CLARINS

Good job it wasn't my milk with the way I am feeling now - I would have gone potty!
Get back on the water :)

Thanks so much again for your quick reply. Well I am on the DHEA's too. Looks like I am on another tablet etc than you (Dexamethasone). Taking 1 tablet 3 times a day. 
Pleased you said it's all a bit confusing at first - I thought it was just me. 

Oh this will make you laugh my medication turned up at work on Wednesday and I didn't know Ovitrelle needed to be kept in the fridge so I put the whole box in the fridge at work not realising there was a ice pack in the box ! I told everyone at work not to touch it....ha ! 

I will let you go but hope it goes well on Monday - have a great weekend x 

Starting to chill out


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Fiona/clarins

Ive been out of the loop for a few days, it was the 1yr anniversary of my dad passing, so its been another emotional week. Feeling a bit better today. 

Firstly Fiona - I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I really hope all goes well for you. Im keeping everything crossed for you and your hubby. and p.s thanks for the tip on organic milk, im going to go and purchase some in the morning.

I have already started drinking loads of milk, ive been drinking pretty much the same as you, and I dont even start my injections until this/next week (waiting for AF!!) Am going to try and up my water intake as of tomorrow, I normally try and drink 1 litre a day. 

Hi Clarins - Hope you are ok, I too received all my medication on Friday, i went through it all properly today and made loads of notes. Sounds like we are on the same medication. I am currently on DHEA x3 per day, with vitamins. I start with menopur injections, and also Dexamethalone x2 per day. Then next injection around day 7 will be cetrotide. And then the Ovritrelle (the one in the fridge) 36hrs before egg collection. Finally Prontogest (progesterone) start that on night of egg collection. 

I feel exactly the same as you, really nervous about the whole thing. I am trying to relax as much as possible at the mo, so taking the time to read up on all my notes as much beforehand. My partner is going to do the injections for me, but he hates needles more than I do, so I really dont know how we are going to get on!! And also because of his job, we may have to do ours in the morning, which isnt so ideal. 

Its really nice having you two ladies to chat to, at least we can all ask each other questions. Can i ask - are you on low carb diet? Dr haloob told us to cut out bread, pasta, potatoes etc. So last year, I took it to the limit and we cut out pretty much everything, I was pretty full on with it, probably a bit too much. So this time, yeah we are still doing that but not quite as severe. Even having a small glass of wine at wknds!! I was reading on another forum (which i must say is far more complicated than this one!) that many girls are confused about how much time to take off work. Well the way I look at it is, we are spending so much money on such an important thing, that I am probably going to take 2weeks off after to recuperate and relax as much as possible. Do you agree? 

Anyway i best go as i could talk all night on this. Good luck Clarins with your first injections. 

GOOOOD LUCK FIONA. keep in touch Ladies and look after yourselves.
p.s Anyone had dandelion coffee before? i brought some ystday as I really miss my coffee, but its YUK, VILE !!! gonna give it one last try now......

xxx:hug:


----------



## Monkey78

- p.s in case you havent already been told, a hot water bottle after egg transplant helps the embryos in the womb. Im just looking on amazon now to order a nice furry one!!


----------



## CLARINS

Morning ladies

Fiona - good luck today! Thinking of you ! Hopefully you can update us when your ready.
Lots of rest for you this week 

Monkey - I am so sorry for the loss of your dad. Sure he is looking down on you - keeping you safe :)
Hope your feeling okay. 

Your right we are on simular medication I am currently on DHEA x3 per day too, with vitamins. I start with menopur injections, and also Dexamethalone x 3 times a day for the first week and then cut it down to 2 times a day on the second week. Not sure why but not going to argue with Grace the pro 

Still been really nervous about everything this weekend but going to have to switch off in the evening because it's going over and over in my head.
My partner will have to do my injectins too on the tummy. I am fecking out about them too so just want them over with but hoping that Fiona is right and after the first one they get easier ! 
Does it matter if you do the injections in the morning then ? I know we need to do them the same time each evening if we can.

Yes Dr Haloob also mentioned to me about my less carbs and to be honest I do eat a lot of fish / chicken with veg so just going to make sure I continue with that especially after AF has arrived. 
The milk I am dreading so might do that at home rather than work and keep going with the water.

ha - how is the dandelion coffee - any easier ? I have been on the decaf at work. Let me know if it gets any easier. Is that just a drink to have instead of coffee or have you heard it's good for you ?

With regards to having time off work I am not sure yet. Work isn't a problem and if it was I would just call in sick until I felt ready. I totally agree we need to do what we think is best because this is a massive important time as well as expensive ! 
I reckon I will be having a few days off but might just see how I feel. I didn't ask that question when I saw Grace. Did she say 2 week to you?

I have just ordered a hot water bottle - thank you for your tip as wasn't aware of that ! Do anything for this to work ! 

Love and luck to both xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya
thought id just log in at work and saw your response Clarins. Im so used to the low carb diet now, ive been on & off it for months now. BUt im like you, eat lots of fish & chicken and tons of veg. Just having my homemade lentil soup and rivetas as we speak !! 

As for the dandelion coffee, it was just an alternative, but its nothing like coffee so dont know where they are coming from. I dont think there is any link to fertility so i'll prob just throw it in the bin. I have about 1 or 2 decafs per week so reckon thats not too bad. 

I wonder how fiona is getting on. 

in answer to your last question re time off, no grace didnt mention 2wks. Dr Haloob had originally suggested 1 week, but i just read that its important to lie down a lot and rest completely to give your eggs the best chance, so i will probably just see, but im not busy at work and they are so good that i feel i may aswell do what is best for me.

Oh well back to my lentil soup.

x


----------



## CLARINS

At work too so will be short with this but thanks for the update.

Just going back to the decaf should we not be drinking that at all then?
I wasn't aware of that ! :(

I know I keep thinking about Fiona today .......

The more I think about it the more time I might book off now after especially now the hot water bottle is on the way !

Enjoy the lentil soup :) x


----------



## Monkey78

I think i just read tooo much information, they say caffeine isnt good for fertility, some people advise to give it up, some people say 1-2 cups a day is fine. I know decaf still has caffeine in it, so i gave it up and just have a few a week now, its so hard, and to be honest Ive given up so much for so long and it never made an ounce of difference to ttc. So i think a little now and then aint gonna harm.

:winkwink:


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Both! I had the eggs taken out yesterday (loved Nuffield, they spoil you rotten - or maybe I'm just think that as it's the first time I've gone private!). Steve had to go into the side room while I was upstairs in operating theatre.. to do his 'bit'. They took me up at 7am and I woke up again at 9.30 in the recovery room. Didn't remember a thing although they tell me I was snoring! Which is a good thing they said beacuse it means I am completely relaxed. I was so worried about this procedure, but it was all absoutely fine and I was out for the count. I was home by 11.30am and did nothing but lay on settee last night. So much for low carbs though - I had a pizza last night! (will eat very healthily from today though! Want to give my eggs the best chance if they are put back inside me). The embyologist is calling me at around 10am to let me know if they have fertilised..

I'm back at work today - I shouldn't be here and may leave early, but it is so hard because I have taken three mornings off last weel (for the scans) and then various other days, so I don't have alot of leave left. 

I am determined to take a whole week off if the eggs are fortunate enough to have fertilised, so I want to make sure I have enough leave for that. The difficulty is that you can't plan the leave days ahead too much (for example, I have told my boss that am taking a week's leave, and that it may or may not start on Thursday or Friday...it's very hard because I don't get alot of holiday leave). Next time I do this, I am going to book 2 weeks off on leave from the time of the last scan. Again, it's so difficult to confirm the days off to my boss beacuse you can't control nature! I am going to stay home and chill out for a whole week! (fingers crossed that it's good news today!!) xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Fiona ! 
So good to hear from you and you actually sound on top form today ! 
Sounds like the whole thing was quite relaxing and in general you felt happy with how things have gone. Fingers are crossed for you.
Have you had that call yet ? I am hoping its all good news. 

You ladies are the only thing that relaxes me !

I have an update. My AF arrived late afternoon yestreday / full swing this morning so got my first scan tomorrow morning at 9.40am with Grace. 
Monkey you might know this - the tablets we need to take 3 times a day (yours are twice) can I take them before my first scan tomorrow or it doesn't matter ? Are yours starting on the second day of AF too as well as the injections?

Fiona good luck with that call and hope its the right result :)

xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi both - I got that call..four fertilised, they will put 2 back in tomorrow (tomorrow??!!!) - so quickly.. feel very odd today - sitting in work a bag of nerves! I have been drinking lots of water and milk and will send hubby out to get food for me for the next few days! Lots of milk, fresh veg, fruit....anything healthy. Feel bad about the Pizza now though!! I didn't know it was so quick..! xxx wish me luck ladies..


----------



## CLARINS

AMAZING !!! Oh my god I dont know how you are not pacing up and down the office ! 
So happy / pleased for you ! 
I think sooner the better so you haven't got it playing on your mind for a few days. 

Forget the pizza ! Just have a nice healthy meal tonight and you will be fine. So you will be off work now for a week?

Wishing you luck tomorrow. Tell Steve to get the food shopping - he is needed :)
x


----------



## Monkey78

WOW Fiona that is fantastic news. Monday sounds like it went a dream. I wish you luck for today and the coming weeks. Everything is crossed for you. As Clarins said dont worry about the pizza, you need a treat every now and then !! sending you lots of online :hugs:

Clarins - CONGRATULATIONS To you for starting your little journey. Im not sure about the tablets, i would give grace a ring to confirm, but i think you start taking the tablets on day 2. Are you doing your first injection tonight? Im so anxious about AF arriving, everytime I go to the loo i get so scared incase she is there.... not long to go for me. 

Ha im sipping my dandelion coffee at the moment, its actually not that bad. A lot of people in work think im mad, as they dont know why im eating/drinking so healthy !!! havnt told many people.

Fiona - can Dr Haloob not sign you off sick ? he said that to me, if you can i wouldnt take it as holiday unless you really have to. Look after yourself that is the main priority.

Good luck ladies
xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Afternoon ladies - just a quick email to say hope your feeling well.

Fiona - hope your resting up and feeling okay. 

Monkey - any news on AF ?

My update - started first lot of injection/tablets - feeling okay apart from some major hot flushes and sweating like anything last night in bed. 
My partner says we can deal with that. He is more concerned with the Hulk coming out of me :) hee hee

Anyway hope everyone is okay - next scan for me is Monday with Grace xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Ladies,
So how was your first injection Clarins? I am getting myself in a bit of state and panicking about it all. Im really scared about the injections... Still waiting for AF, due any day now. Is it as easy as Fiona said? Its all becoming so real isnt it.

Fiona - how are you doing? I hope you are resting up and everything is ok.

xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello lovely 

Seriously you are like me before I started. I had some major panic attacks at home and kept checking all the medication I had. 
We have done the injections 3 times now. I will be honest we followed the leaflet too that you get in that box/bag - it's really helpfull. We go through each stage.

The injection itself I can't do my partner is doing for me and I can't watch but it's nothing too bad I promise you.
And Fiona was totally right after the first one you feel a bit more happier.

I have been having hot sweats still (mainly at night) and also had a sore tummy for half an hour afterwards but expected isn't it really like any injections or blood test we have done.

Just take your time with it and you will be fine. I didn't think I could do this but Fiona was right :)

Good luck when you do start especially if it's this weekend - will be thinking of you

Hopefully Fiona is getting all the rest which is why we haven't heard from her.

Thinking of you ladies and wishing us luck ! 

xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Ladies! So glad everything is going well for you both! So good to read through your posts and see what stage you are both at. I've been off work and (literally) lying flat on the settee for most of the time since I had the egg transfer. The egg transfer was quite weird - they showed me the three eggs that had got to that stage and one of them was 'fragmented' so not viable to continue to pregnancy, so they put the other 2 back into me. I had been told it was like a smear tests and I hate them so much, but honestly the only thing that was similar is that they put something in you to open you up a bit and then you don't feel a thing after that, and it's all over in about 3 minutes! I can honestly say that I would much rather have that than a smear test any day! It was so quick and easy, no problems at all. 

I had read somewhere that you had to have a full bladder, so I drank loads of water and I was bursting - it turns out you only need not to have gone to the loo for about an hour beforehand, so you don't need to have a full bladder at all. Well, I ran to the loo as I couldn't hold it about 10 mins before the op and everything was still fine, I was comfortable and it didn't affect the transfer at all. Anyway, I have been tentatively walking about for the past couple of days, it probably makes no difference whatsoever but I just want to be extra careful so I know I have done everything I could and if it doesn't work, well that's just nature. 

i have never drunk so much milk and water - I've stopped drinking all tea and coffee since the transfer (but that's mainly as I don't have any room for it!). Oh..and I made the mistake of weighing myself, I have put on a stone in weight since this began! (in just a few weeks!). Still, what's a fat bum matter if you have a child at the end of it!. By the way, Grace told me that I wasn't to get my stomach area too warm and to stay away from hot water bottles and baths after the transfer (I think the hot water bottles are good beforehand but not after egg transfer as they have to be body temperature). Anyway, I am supposed to test on the 28th or thereabouts so wish me luck...xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hey Fiona, good to hear from you. Im glad you are resting up, that is the best thing you can do. You have made it all sound so easy. Im having such a bad day today, AF arrived ystday, so day 1 today. I rang Grace this morning and Im going in for my scan at 3.50pm today. But she said there is a bit of a problem, Dr Haloob is on holiday, the week of my egg collection (6th March), which is fine as the other dr can to the treatment, but she said if i respond to medication quickly and need egg collection before day 16 then it could be a problem as there is nobody there to do it! I burst into tears, ive had to postpone my treatment so many times with so many difficult traumas over the last year, that I really feel i cant wait another month. Apparently the follicles need to be 18mm and when they reach that stage the egg collection date is confirmed. I think it means that if my follicles are at 18mm on 5th march, they would have to wait another day until dr is back, and it may mean they would have to use smaller follicles? She assured me i can still start my treatment this cycle but as long as I know the situation (so confused!!) anyway I decided to go along today and see if she can explain a bit more. She did say she could reduce my dosage as im on the highest, so with any luck it can still go ahead. 

Its such an emotional rollercoaster, i cant stop crying ! Oh well i'll see what she says later.

Clarins - hope the injections are going ok for you.

Thanks ladies for listening to me !!
xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Afternoon ladies 

I went for my scan this morning with Grace. (day 7) I have 12 follicles in my right side and some in my left BUT as we know these might not mean anything. They might all be poor.
But hopefully something good might come out of it. She seemed okay with the results and didn't say anything that we need to be concerned about. I had another blood test today and they are calling me later to let me know about my medication if it needs to be decreased or increased. I had one follicle that's gone a bit mad and too big which wouldn't be used so have a feeling I might be reduced as I was on the highest medication. 
I have another scan on Wednesday & Friday and a pretiction of my collection on Monday 27th but I suppose that will get more confirmed this week. 

Injections have been going okay. I still can't do them - my partner does them every night for me.

I have been up and down this weekend. Major tears on Saturday day over nothing. Hey hoo 

Fiona - sounds like you have been resting your body as much as possible and good for you girl. How much time did you have off in total or you still off work now ? 

Not sure how much time to take off myself but I will be doing something so simular and just walking about like a old lady and not doing a thing. 
Sorry you have put on a stone but like you said your not too bothered if you get that positive result at the end but I need to say thank god you told me that ! 
I am so bloated at the moment and look bigger in my thighs/tummy. Not going to jump on the scale yet though as I know weight is pilling on. 

If you dont mind me asking how comes on of the eggs was 'fragmented' ? Is it just one of them things or did it happen when you had the transfer ?

Also this Blastocyst Transfer - was you offered this ? And if you dont mind me asking what was your option going for this if you did ? 
I need to sign a Consent form if I am offered it because I am under 30 (29 years old) and it's against there health regulations. 
Just a tad confused on that one. 

Thanks for the update on the hot water bottle, I did purchase one but I am sweating like anything at night so dont think I could handle one at the moment.
And the Egg transfer isn't as bad as a smear ! You are music to my ears Fiona. 

I can't belive you will find out next week if it's worked ! Can you imagine ! I am so keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Monkey - I promise you things will get better emotionally. I was like you with the emotions and tears but I have a feeling it will be fine and it wont be delayed another month. 
Hope your okay - remember the positives - we are in great hands and Grace and the doctor's will have to work round you. Even if your medication will have to slow down or speed up.
When you go today you will feel better I just know it.
So bascailly if Mr Haloob isnt about the other doctor can do the Egg Collections / Transfer for you? 
With regards to your follicles you are right in what you are saying and about the sizes but dont forget you might have more than a couple.
I had 12 in my right side today and when I went before the treatment I only had 5 so it's amazing what the drugs can do. They will monitor and put you on the right dosage to ensure it goes smoothly.
Like I said 1 of my follicles is at size 12 already so we can't use that one. So I am using smaller ones for next week too. 
But it's not about how many you have it's about how good the quality of that 1 is. So you really only need 1 decent one - not loads

Grace is lovely and I think she has to give you the negatives as well as the positives. But if she said you can go ahead with it still on this cycle you will be fine :)

Hope your okay chick 
Chin up - after seeing Grace I do hope you feel better 

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

:dust:Hey Clarins, 12 Follicles that is great news ! We seem to be around a week behind each other. Cant believe you are going in next week. It all happens so quickly once the medication begins doesnt it. 

Well after a very tearful mtg with grace ystday they advised us to wait a month, and said to go home and think about it. I was in a terrible state and just felt I couldnt wait another month, we had put it off so many times... anyway at 7.30pm grace rang to say they had found cover and that there would be a nice lady doctor to do my egg collection. So its all systems go. First injection tonight, am actually feeling ok about it. My baseline scan ystday only showed 2 follicles, which i was upset about, but as we know this could all change. I have my 2nd scan on Friday morning. Clarins we may even bump into each other !! ha ha. Im booked for egg collection on Mon 5 March.

Re blastocyst, i think this is used when maybe the embryos arent such a good grade, and to do the replacement 5days instead of 2/3 gives them a better chance. I signed the consent form, and they will advise you if they think its a necessity. So its up to you. For myself I thought as i dont have a high percentage of success rate (due to my age 43) if i need to do it then I just will. 

I wish you both all the luck, and everything is crossed for both of you lovely ladies. Keep in touch wont you. I will let you know how my scan goes on friday.


:dust:

xx


----------



## CLARINS

Your right we are a week apart from each other now. Scary / exciting stuff.
I am so happy for your that you got the call from Grace saying they have someone to cover. 
I am like you and another month would have drove me potty but we are all systems go as you say. 

I woudn't worry one bit about only having 2 follicles because they both might be great or you might get more like I did. 
12 is a good number but as we know that doesn't mean a thing until they are doing there job. 
Also I got the call from Jeanettte (reception) late last night to say my medication (menapour) is being upped to 375 ! So started that last night, today and tomorrow. 
Not really sure why but going to check tomorrow with Grace as seeing her tomorrow morning. 

I must say so pleased you sound happier and great news your feeling okay about the injections tonight.
Good luck though 

Thanks for the update on blastocyst. I am going to sign that Consent form too. Going to speak to them on that tomorrow
I totally agree it's a option and it's there for a reason but hopefully they might not have to get to that stage. 

Wishing you luck tonight !!

Lots of love ladies 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Good afternoon ladies, how are you both doing? I hope all is going well for you. Fiona not long now, keeping everything crossed for you.

Clarins - when are you going in for egg collection? is it on monday?

Im booked in for Mon 5 March still. Have taken 2 injections, and so far so good, although today my legs feel very weak. Im on the highest dosage of menopur 450 and 2 dexamethalone per day, so sure its all gonna start kicking in soon. Have my 2nd scan tomorrow morning with Grace, so will be excited to hear if I have any more follicles.

I was stressing a bit last night, as my partner was late home, only by half hour, so hopefully that wouldnt have made too much difference. He was all stressed when he got in, and then we managed to crack another bottle of water, (broke 3 the first attempt!) it was funny afterwards... 

Oh well speak to you both soon.
Take care
xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

I agree with you - good luck Fiona - hope you do get the result you deserve

Yes I have my egg collection on Monday ! Scared/nervous/excited/worried. 
This IVF lark is definatley the most emotional roller coaster I have been on. 

ha - we have broken 2 bottle of liquid too and Grace made it look so easy but we have got the hang of it a bit more now. 
I got a call the other day from the people who provide us our medication when we order it . My last injection we have to take 36 hours before the clinic had my needles missing. Would be mine wouldn't it - so waiting for the delivery on that one. 

Wouldnt worry about being half an hour late. One Wednesday we were a hour late because I was waiting for Mr Halboob to call me regarding my medicatoin if it was to go up or down. So I think keeping it roughly the same time we are fine. 

I went for a scan yesterday with Grace and another tomorrow. My lining has got thicker too which is good news. Follicles are getting bigger too so was a tad uncomfortable but still fine.
Funny isn't it the other day I said I had 12 showing but she mentioned how quickly it changes and they have already dropped in number because some haven't grown. 
So that's why I need to keep a clear head and remember 1 decent follicles is better than loads of small ones. 

Excited for you after tomorrow ! :)
Look forward to the update. 

Keep going ladies xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Monkey - I know what you mean about getting worried about being late for the injections! I remember once when my hubby came in an hour late from work and I was just like 'quick, don't even go to the loo - make up my medicine'. I was pretty freaked about at the timing although Grace has since told me that a couple of hours won't make that much different (didn't want to take the chance though - it's such a huge thing we're all doing!)

Clarins - egg collection Monday! So excited for you, I bet you can't wait. Just really look after yourself afterwards - don't be afriad of being antisocial and all that - you just put yourelf first and stay rooted to that sofa after the transfer! Having said that, if this round doesn't work then with the next one I'm going to take 2 days off chilling out on the sofa and then get myself up and about, try soemthing different! So.. they will probably do the transfer on Wednesday unless they do that blasto thingy which I can never rememebr the name of! That just seems to have come around so quickly - I am keeping everything crossed for you! 

Today was my first day back at work - I had leave for 5 days but I also had to take yesterday off as sick day because I was feeling so ill. Perhaps I was havign a delayed reaction to the ivf! I did an early pregnancy test which came back negiaitve, but I am staying upbeat about it as we're not at the end of the road yet! I also have an appointment with Barts for my NHS ivf in a couple of weeks so hopefully I can focus on that if its bad news. 

By the way Clarins, the egg that wasn't put back in during my transfer- the one with fragments in it - got like that just naturally. They said that it's just that the egg quality wasn't very good on that one and there was nothing they could do. 

Good luck ladies&#8230;.so glad I found you both on here!! xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Just a quick update - had my last scan today ! Scary stuff. Poor Grace was on her own but made her laugh when I told my partner to be quiet and listen when she was talking! ha

Everything seems to be doing on now. Last injections today/tomorrow and then my early start on Monday.
Feeling very excited / anxious about it more and more. It's come round so quick. 

Fiona - you have done the test quite soon then haven't you ? Totally agree you need to stay upbeat because you are a few days early doing that aren't you ? I am sending all my love that you get that positive response 

Hope your feeling better too as you mentioned you were poorly. 


Monkey - hope things are going well for you too and the injections aren't as stressfull. 

Wishing you luck and love 

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hey Clarins,
just wanted to wish you luck for monday. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. How many follicles do you have or will youf ind that out before EC? 

mine hadnt changed when I saw grace yesterday, but i start my cetritide injection tonight so with any luck both medication will start to move things. She said my lining was quite thin still so Im drinking tons of milk, and eating brazil nuts !!! anything i can do.

Fiona thinking of you, and I hope you're feeling a bit better now. Were you ok going back to work after just 6 days? As you say, its hard to know what to do for the best, ive read so many contradicting things it gets so confusing. guess you just have to go with how you are feeling and what your body is telling you. At the moment im relaxing on the sofa !!! ha. Any please do let us know how you get on.

Keep smiling ladies
xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Afternoon ladies

Hope your both well

Fiona - hope your feeling well and positive. Hope I have that positive news from you 

Monkey - pleased to hear your resting up and keep up the milk. Give it time with the lining and follicles as you have only just started.

We did the last injection last night (one in the fridge) I did panic at first because I didn't think it was going through but it was okay in the end. Still feeling bloated though today but just drinking loads. 

Due to go tomorrow morning so thank you for wishing me luck as feeling a bit nervous about it all at the moment. But sure it's going to be fine. 
Grace mentioned on Friday how many follicles I had but I think that's still going to change tomorrow from how many have or haven't grown again. So I will know after Monday.
Then I get the call on Tuesday.

Hope your both well and keep resting xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi both - well, bad news for me I'm afriad, P came today and I tested negatively - it feels strange but I knew I wasn't pregnant anyway, so had come to terms with it over the past few days. I had felt pretty down but didn't say anything to anyone other than my mum, but you see I've been pregnant before and just 'felt it' whereas this time I just knew that I wasn't. I didn't say anything to hubby though just in case I was wrong. Anyway, I feel ok today - will just keep my head down and concentrate on getting there next time. At least I know I did everything I could - complete rest - lots of milk, water, nuts etc. Other than that it is really just down to nature and no one can control that! Tell you something though, will have a large glass of wine tonight! Have my NHS appointment on Monday at Barts, so the timing for that couldn't be better really xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Clarins - I just wanted to say I hope everything is going fantastic for you and you're feeling ok! This is the exciting week and make sure you take great care of yourself! x


----------



## CLARINS

Fiona - I am gutted for you ! I am so sorry for the upsetting/bad news. 
The only thing I can say is you did everything in your power to try and make it work with the rest/water etc so you can't blame yourself or anything else. 
Like you said it was natures way of saying not this time but there will be another. I just know it because we all deserve it. 

Bit disappointed that you only had a glass of wine ! I would have done a bottle easily ! 
Already got a bottle chilling for me at home should this not work for me. 

You are are great person and very focussed by even looking forward to Barts next Monday - please do keep me posted wont you ?

Hope your okay and chin up girl. I couldn't have done this without you this time round. 

My update was. I am still so bloated badly ! Haven't been a loo for days now so on some serious fruit.
I went in on Monday morning. The whole thing was very nervous/emtional/excited but as you said they couldn't have treated you any better ! Even my partner said there service is amazing. 
They got a total of 17 eggs from me. We werer a little shocked too and we got the call this morning to say that 9 have fertalised. I am so excited and even more nervous now because you feel your not that far away !
Anyway......my next steps are. I have been offered that Blaystcyst thingy which we have decided to go for. 
Mr Halboob wont be doing it as he isn't available after tomorrow so we needed to make a decision for him to do this tomorrow or another doctor on Thrusday or Friday OR the Blaystcyst thingy Saturday. After speaking with my partner we are going for it. Chantelle gave me her thoughts on it and we think for another £500 we might as well give it a go and if there are any eggs left over we will freeze them too. I know the money is adding up but would rather just do what we both think is best. 

Monkey - how's things going with you? Looks like we both wont have Dr Haloob now butt his other one should be fine for us 

Once again Fiona I am so sorry for your bad news but keep going girl. Are you jumping straight into IVF again at Barts?

Love and hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Fiona / Clarins

Fiona - Im so sorry to hear your news, its so difficult when you go through all of this, but at least you can hold your head up high and know that you did everything possible to make it work. But its great news that you have your appointment with Barts. Onwards and upwards, at least after your first cycle the clinic will know your body a little better and can prepare for different medication or treatments- this is your first isnt it?? I have every hope for you and it will come to you I know. I wish you all theluck, and pls let us know how you get on monday.

Glad you had the wine, you totally deserve it. All i can think about is a huge pizza at the moment... am nearing my time ! 

Clarins - wow 17 eggs that is amazing and having 9 fertilized, thats such fantastic news. So your going for the blastocyst, that gives them every possible chance of growing that little bit more doesnt it?. And its great you can freeze some too. Oh I wish you all the luck in the world, I hope it all works out for you. Again keep me updated on your progress and keep resting up, its so important to look after yourself at this stage.

Its so lovely talking to you both, and I agree with you Clarins it really helps you get through these difficult times.

Well update with me. Not so great news. I went for my Day 8 scan yesterday and unfortunately I still only have one follicle, a large one mind, measuring 18mm. Dont have anything happening in my left ovary at all. My Womb lining was really good, but had to go back to see Dr Haloob last night to see where this left us. So he gave me another scan, and said the medication has gone really well, all my FSH levels and oestreadil levels were good, but we had to abandon IVF as we only had the one follicle. I was upset as we had come this far it didnt seem fair, but unfortunately nature had taken its course. He offered us IUI which is where they take hubby's specimen, wash it out and collect all the good strong ones and then insert straight into the womb for a natural conception. The success rate is better than the natural way, so we decided that its the only way to go at this stage, rather than giving up on everything. So we triggered last night with the Ovratell and I go in at 8.00am tomorrow for the procedure. And then we just wait to see if i get a BFP !

Feel ok about it, it is what it is. And one good thing is it only costs £600 rather than the £2,950! so i guess that helps.

Will let you know how I get on.

Take care ladies
xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Monkey - I am sorry for your bad news regarding the cancellation of IVF but on the positive note that's great they have another solution for you ! 
I have heard about IUI which is meant to be fantastic and worked for loads of couples and as we have said you only need 1 decent follicle not loads so this might be the one for you. 

And at least your body is responding well to the drugs and your FHS/Oestradil Levels are good. 

I am sure your upset but it's not like they have said nothing is possible. They are great people and will do everything they can to make it possible of us. So keep going.....and of course keep me/u posted. 

That's right regarding the Blystocyst thingy. It gives them more chance to grow until the later stages. My partner was more keen at first than me but I have realised it might be better as we were offered it. Then if it doesnt happen we try again with the froozen (if there are any) or fresh again on the next cycle. 

The whole thing is so emotional and it's shocking how strong us woman are. 

Fiona/Monkey look forward to your updates. Sending us all positive luck and love

xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Clarins - 17 eggs that is amazing - and 9 fertilised! That bodes so well, I have a really great feeling about your ivf cycle, even the fact that they want to do the blast is great because I've heard your eggs are so much stronger and the success rate is much better! And so glad you can freeze the eggs too - i didn't know they did that at Nuffield but will bear it in mind on my next ivf round (if I am able to!) as I think that is a really worthwhile thing to do and would make me relax a bit more when I think of the future. I'm so pleased for you! 

Monkey - I work with someone who got pregnant with IUI (she had ivf first, which failed, then IUI, which worked!) - I've heard its got a pretty good success rate too - am thinking of you today x

God I can't wait to hear some positive news - best of luck ladies - stay strong xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Thanks Fiona - of course me and my partner were chuffed with the results but that still doesn't mean anything until we get that positive result

I am off work today - I have been in so much pain after the Egg Collection. Been on the phone again to Grace as really suffering with a bad tummy but she said there was loads of follicles so need to remember that each one was taken individually so need to remember that unless of course I feel worse and sick etc (OHSS)
So just really taking it easy today in bed with rubbish tv.

They have offered that we can freeze some of the remaining eggs if we want but of course we might not have any to freeze but will let you know the outcome after Saturday (embryo transfer)

I am feeling pretty nervous now as I am feeling a bit rough and mega bloated. Look pregnant before actually even having a egg put back ! 
If I have googled my symptoms once I have done it a thousand times 

Good luck at Barts on Monday - let me know what they suggest or the outcome - Hope your feeling positive ! 

Monkey the same with you 
Whens your next appointment? 

Hugs and love ladies 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya clarins
How are you feeling? Hope your not feeling so unwell. Just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you lots of baby wishes. I know how you feel, I'm same I was on Internet every minute looking at symptoms, success rates, But nothing ever changes... I'm now trying to just relax, stay positive and let nature take it's course. I don't have any more appointments, for me it's just a peg test on 14 march. I've been off work, and am still drinking tons of milk to help my lining, but am fat, spotty and bloated. All very lovely!!!! Had my first progesterone injection on we, grace was teaching my partner how to do it, crikey I've been in pain ever since. Yesterdays was a lot better tho, so hopefully will be ok from now on. Have to take them till test day. But after wknd am going to try and live a normal life. Going to even have a glass of wine at the wknd!!!

So keep positive ladies, Fiona - best of luck on Monday I hope you get some good news on your next journey.

Look after yourselves
Xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Just an update
Went in yesterday. Them doctors and nurses are amazing. If I thanked them once I have thanked them a thousand times just cause they are so nice in general.

Fiona your right.....the Embryo transfer wasn't too bad was it and I kept on remembering that. 
What's the latest with you and Barts? Things in place?

We got there at 9 yesterday and we started straight away. Chantelle showed us the pictures of the embryos.
Basically out of my 17 follicles. 9 fertilized as you know but when we got there yesterday only 5 survived. Still 5 over that period we were happy with. They basically showed us the best 2 they were using to transfer back into me. The remaining 3 were smaller and 1 in particular Chantelle didn't seem happy with as it had parts missing so she didn't feel confident in freezing the remaining 3. So we went with her advice and put the best 2 without freezing the other 3.

Yesterday I didn't do a thing. You just feel so useless but nothing else we can do is there apart from rest and take it easy?
I have been a bit uncomfortable with the bloating and sore lower back but all expected. 
So I will of course keep you posted

Monkey - you been resting up? How you feeling about it all? 14th March ! It's going to come round so quick. We have worked out doing the test on the 13th March but being the number 13 I think we might do the day before or even wait until 14th too. 
Your procedure happened quite quickly really didn't it. I ended up having a nose at your procedure and it has worked for so many people first time so hope your going to be one of them :)

Ladies hope your both well - thinking of you 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi clarins
How are you feeling today? Hopefully resting up and taking it easy this week? It's amazing how these little eggs work isn't it. Chantelle is great, so two embryos is fantastic well done, I have everything crossed for you. I think the waiting now seems to be the worst. I have taken this week off work, just couldn't face going back. I feel like I've come this far that I just don't want to jeopodise the last week, so trying to relax as much as I can. I feel a bit low today, probably all the medication etc, and I'm getting cramps which could be good news of implantation, but trying not to get hopes up as it could just be the dreaded af preparing. It's so hard to think of anything else isn't it!!!

Well carry on resting, and drinking lots of milk to help the little embys. 

Fiona - looking forward to hearing your update from brats today. Good luck!

Xx


----------



## Monkey78

Fiona sorry that was meant to say barts of course!!! Not brats!!!!!!!!
Xx


----------



## CLARINS

Monkey78 - oh no try not to be down. Your body needs your positive vibes.Get a good girly chick flick on. 
Pleased to hear your resting up this week at home though. I have taken the next 3 days off and will see how I feel about going back on Thursday & Friday. 
My partner has been brilliant though and I haven't lifted a finger since Saturday morning :)

Funny enough I had cramps yesterday too and started to look into it a bit too much but we just need to switch off and keep positive that it is implantation cramps

I am feeling so much better now thank you. This is the best I have felt in over a week. So just drinking my milk and chilling today. 

Fiona hope your well 

xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Ladies - How are you both - I hope you're taking it nice and easy..it will all be worth it in the end when we get our positives! I had a great appointment at Barst yesterday - I went there, waited forever (boy, do you notice the difference when you go private! So much better!). Anyway, the upshot was that Dr Mohammed, who we saw in the afternoon, said we had no time to waste because of my age (I am 38, hubby is 44) and the many operations I've had (basically everything has been worked on over the past 10 years and nothing works!) so they said that on my next period, I have to have another day1-3 blood test, then ring them up and book in to start the ivf. They said I can start it that same month if everything is ok with the blood test. I'm so pleased about it - it just gives me something to look forward to and I know I won't have to wait too long. They were lovely there too - very friendly and thankfully didn't weight me in front of my hubby! Also, we have been on the internet looking at adoptions (although havering's website was useless - if you want a white baby, forget it as there aren't enough, but if you would like a mixed race child or child from another culture, forget that too because they only give if you share the child's race). I mean really - you'd thing going to a loving family would be better than growing up in a kids home..anyway, that's my rant over with! Stay positive ladies...xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona - wow Barts didn't mess about did they - and as you say with them pushing it through for your next period it's gives you something to look forward too and aim for that big fat positive.
I am sure the blood test will be fine as our bodies have been through so much so will be able to take anything else :)

Do you something that doesn't surprise me one bit about adoptions. I have heard something similar from another friend who was looking last year. She even said looking into it was a mission and it took forever just to get the information on it. 
Makes you so cross doesn't it.

Today I am so tired but didn't sleep very well last night so serious chilling again today.
I need to have some positive thoughts because not feeling them at the moment.

Keep safe ladies

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi ladies
Fiona that is great news that you can start straight away. At least you have the option through Nhs that's fantastic. 

Interesting re the adoption, I researched a while ago, but was told if you are going through ivf you have to wait 6 months before applying, I believe for emotional reasons. It outraged me, we go through so much the least we can do is get the ball rolling. We are still going to try and adopt, whichever route, but you just want this to work so much don't you, that you find you put it to the back of your mind until you know your results. Interesting what you have said though, and it seems so difficult to adopt a baby of such a young age too doesn't it?

Well keep positive ladies, it's all we can do. Clarins sorry your not feeling as positive today, hope my negative vibes didn't rub off on you. I am bEtter today so sending you lots of positive energy and lots of baby dust. Xxxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Monkey78 - not at all ! It's all my random dreams about it not working when I wake up at some silly hour. 

Positive energy has been received :) 
Thank you 

Love to both xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi ladies, hope you're both feeling ok today and staying upbeat! When I was going through 2 week wait I was scared to stand up for too long or turn too much in the night - didn't want to dislodge anything! Silly really but you can't help how you feel. I just wanted to know that no matter what happened, I had done everything I could and if it wasn't meant to be, that was just nature's way. It definitely helped me through, knowing I took it easy, so make sure you both do too!. xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Morning ladies

Hope your both well 
This wait is a nightmare ! I was going to go back to work today but ended up booking off last minute as had a nightmare yesterday with the Crinone 8% gel ! Without trying to freak you out or sound graphic the stuff is falling out of me in clumps as of yesterday and not the best colour either. So as you can imagine was really concerned. Grace said it can be a common side affect and just a build up of it but the colouring might be old blood or small infection etc. But said to continue and see how it goes but should i get worse or even get thrush (which might happen) to contact her and then will do a injection instead of cream.
I have to be honest my positiveness is going down the pan each day especially as I am getting my usual back aches before a period. 
My partner has told me off and said I need to be more upbeat but for some reason I just ain't feeling it. I can't tell you how quickly I want this weekend to go.
Monkey how you feeling? Hope your not driving yourself crazy this week like me. 

Fiona - I so know where you are coming from. I was scared to go the loo incase I pushed a embryo out ! 
Hope your AF isn't too far away and you can get things moving but in the meantime chill and enjoy weekend 

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hey clarins, glad to hear you are still resting. Me too!! Decided to take rest of week off as it's back to normal at work nxt week. Don't worry I'm exactly the same as you, this 2ww is driving me mad. I'm up and down with emotions, trying so hard to stay positive, but it's all you can think about hey. 

The crinone doesn't sound pleasant, you poor thing. See how you go, and try and stay upbeat, I know its hard but all the pains could be implanting pains.

I'm taking the daily progesterone injections which don't have any side effects at all, only a bruised and aching backside. Hubby has to give me these I can't do them, but I did say if we get a BFP result I would prob move on to the gel or suppositories as I can't imagine having 12 wks of the injections!!!! Will have to see I guess. It don't get any easier does it?!

I've been the same, I'm aware all through the night of how I'm laying, and trying not to move around too much, it's crazy isn't it, but helps to hear we are all the same!!!!

Lots of love to you both xxx 

Clarins try and stay positive, not long to go now.
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Ladies,

So glad you are taking it easy and had the rest of this week off - next time I do it I will get signed off from work on sick if I can because I took it all as holiday and now I don't have any time left! Big mistake I think. The crinone suppositary...yes it makes you feel horrible doesn't it - proper passion killer (not that that was on the agenda in any way shape or form!!) it used to come out of me in clumps too but only after I had been taking it for about 5 days - thank God for panty liners... will be thinking of you both over the weekend and I am keeping everything crossed for positive news - by the way there was quite a good article in 'woman and home' this month (I dont' normally buy it but fancied something to read other than heat!) and the article was about a woman who, after 4 ivf attempts, feel pregnant with twins. She was 45 when she found out and worried it was nearing the end of her attempts...and the article was saying that everything she had been through was all worth it when she gave birth - it's really uplifting to read those kinds of stories. I know we all hear about the complications of twins and how you normally have to have ceasarian etc, but for us IVF'ers it would be so good because even though it would be hard going, it means we wouldn't have to go through it all again and we could have two children in one go. Although I'll be happy enough with one at this stage of course! Have a wonderful weekend if I don't hear from you before then xxxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Good Morning ladies 

Monkey78 hope your still resting up girl and taking it easy. Are you still feeling okay in general? Hope your feeling more positive. 

Fiona - I know what you mean about taking everything as holiday. I ended up take 3 days off this week and ended up calling in sick on Thursday after my drama with that crinone gel. I wish I had known yours was coming out in clumps too after 5 days because I was having a proper freak out. ha ! 

Ladies I have some news. I decided to go back to work yesterday due to being at home I was going crazy in the end. I am quite a motivated person and found myself getting more low with looking at things on the internet.
Anyway on the train to work I was very emotional and was convinced my period was coming. So much so I told my partner this hasn't worked and decided to buy a HPT and just use it at work to get the negative results so I can just get on with the weekend.
Anyway............I can't tell you both how shocked I am. It came out positive. We have just done another test this morning with the same results.
I can't believe it. Of course it's mega early days and as much as I feel totally blessed and lucky we have this positive results I just want it all to be okay.

Contacted Grace and she said because it's early days to take another test on Monday and then call the clinic to arrange our first scan.

Ladies - I just want you both to know I swear every cramp/sore back I normally get every month before my period I was having again this week.
I definitely didn't have that " I just knew I was pregnant" trust me 

Hope this lifts your spirits that this can work for us 

I will of course update you both after Monday or the scan should everything go okay from now on

Have a lovely weekend - Monkey rest up and Fiona hurry up with AF so you can go again 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

OMG!!! Clarins that is wonderful news, congratulAtions to you both. Oh I'm so excited for you. I know it's early days, but you have a BFP yaaay. You go though so much to get this far, so it's fantastic. Well done. Can't wait to hear your update from the scan. 

I'm soooo tempted to do my HPT but am too scared. I like you have had what I'm assuming are my AF cramps, and mood swings so was beginning to think it's on it's way, but I will try and stay positive for the next few days, your news has inspired me to stay focused. 

Sohow many days earlier did you test??

Look after yourself my dear, what great news xxxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Oh my God that's wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soo happy for you!!!! I logged on thinking 'please God let there be good news' and there was!!!! I am elated for you both - it's truly fantastic news and I am sitting here beaming! I bet you are over the moon, nervous but excited and everything in between!! Wonderful....

Monkey - not long for you now but I bet you can't wait to do the test!! I am keeping everything crossed for you, I really am xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Thank you both your congratulating me even though it still doesn't seem very real at the moment. I did a test every day this weekend and again this morning at 4am ! All positive thankfully. 
Just spoke to Carrie and I am booked in for my first scan on 26th with Mr Haloob so now it's just a waiting game that everything continues to sit in the right place and do it's job. 
I am still getting loads of cramps so just goes to show you ladies that as much as you think that AF is on it's way it might not be. 

Monkey I tested 3/4 days earlier than what they advised but when I looked things up on the internet the Blastocyst can give you a result earlier than normal ET. 
You are due to test on Wednesday aren't you ?! I so hope you get that positive result. My fingers are so crossed for you.

Fiona - hurry up with your Barts appointment girl. I so want this for us 3 xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Clarins - I told my hubby your good news, kept saying 'ivf can actually work - now we have to stay positive!'. I'm so pleased because hearing it has worked for someone else - someone I've been emailing - is like a little boost to me. I can't wait for my Barts appointment now - they have pushed me back until May (information day) but I start the meds that same month so I'm happy with that. I've heard their admin is really bad and I have to say so far it has been pretty shoddy (don't call back, try to push your start date back and say the doctors got it wrong when they said you have to start earlier etc). Although I'm happy to contact the head consultant directly if they mess me about too much (I'm not normally pushy at all, but this is far too important not to be). I've heard the nurses are amazing once you start the process so I'm hopeful!
Monkey - good luck for tomorrow (tomorrow - it seems to have come around so soon, but I bet it seems like ages to you!). I'm wishing you all the best (and by the way, I know this sounds a little sad, especially as i'm not normally a religious type of person, but I prayed for you both last night - and me too!) Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona pleased my news has giving you a boost :)
I am still a tad shocked it's worked if I am honest and dont think I will believe it until the very end. Just keep hoping that it's all looking okay now cause you just dont know. But positive thoughts ladies
Still doing another test again tomorrow - gone through 5 now ! Nutter aren't I 

With regards to Barts I totally agree with you. Dont take no rubbish and you push it through. This your treatment and it's the only thing that matters.
Also who cares if the admin side might be poor as you said the nurses are meant to be fantastic and that's all that matters. 
Are you speaking with anyone on this site who is at Barts now ? 

Fiona - you are like me so much ! I am praying daily for us and you wont believe this I actually went to Church one day at Brentwood Cathedrial for an hour just for some hope and asssitance before the treament started. 

Monkey - really wishing you luck tomorrow. Positive thoughts and wishes. 

xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Ladies, hope you're both well,

Clarins how are you feeling? When is your early scan (and do they do that at Nuffield or somewhere else. Any side effects yet :) x

Monkey - how are you babe? Any news as yet? I'm thinking of you and hoping you have good news or, if not, you are feeling strong and staying as positive as can be. You're in my thoughts though x

I went for my 'follow up appointment' with Sathanandan last week. I didn't mention that I was starting at Barts, I just thought I would go along to see what he said. He basically gave me some more DHEA drugs (well, a prescription for three months worth) and told me to come back in June. I took the prescription but there was nothing else really - not worth going if I'm honest. The nurse said it would bring 'closure' and I should attend, but it was simply just him saying it didn't work, they don't know why, and I was to go along for my next ivf in a couple of months. They did recommend icsis next time though, which I like the sound of, so will be mentioning that to Barts when I go in May. speak soon, xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona 

I am so paranoid it's terrible. I am still having loads of cramps on and off. Headaches and sore back. You read one thing on the interest which is positive and then another that isn't. 
So just trying to stay calm and look after my body. 
The scan is on 26th with Mr Haloob and it can't come round quick enough can I tell you. I am still spending out on HPT. Did another at 5am but if it makes me feel better I dont care.
That cream is still a nightmare too ! 
Only good thing my partner is doing everything round the house, he is just as nervous about everything. 

So they only suggested more DHEA's for you for another 3 months ? Did they not say give the IVF another go or do they not push it because they can't give a reason it didn't work? 
But like you say you have Barts in motion and already have that under way. How you feeling about it all - positive I hope 

Monkey - I have been looking daily for you to come back so I do hope you are well chick. Been saying my prayers for us all. 

Ladies - lots of love and have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've not been in touch. Unfortunately not good news for me, got a BFN on Wednesday. To be honest I knew, but since taking the test I just can't stop crying. I can't talk about it with any of my friends or family, we just feel so distraught. I know it was such a slim chance of it working, but I just can't seem to accept it. I have my follow up appointment with dr haloob on Wednesday so will have to see what he suggests. I don't know how to cope, I just want to hide myself away from the world. And Since stopping all the medication, I have a face full of acne, and I just feel crap, really light headed and just not right. Which hasnt helped my mood either. Those drugs really do take a toll on our bodies that's for sure. 

Well, sorry it's not more uplifting. I hope i begin to feel a bit better in few days.

Hope your both doing ok. Clarins look after yourself and keep your feet up.
Xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Oh Monkey I am so sorry and gutted for you. Im truly so upset for you and your partner. 

Listen if you want to hid away and not talk about it for a few days then so be it. This is your way of dealing with the most upsetting heartbreaking news so dont feel guilty about not letting anyone in for a few days. Just make sure you and your partner deal with it together because you both need eachother.

About the acne - who cares. They will clear up in no time and your are a beautiful person and no spots on your face will change that. 

I am so gutted you in so much pain. I am sending you all my love and hugs and wish I could give you a hug. 

Hopefully after a restful weekend you will be ready to see Mr Haloob next week and see what suggestion he holds for you.

Please look after yourself. You have eachother and this isn't the end. It's just a sh!tty setback that you have to deal with 

Love always xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Monkey that is gutting news - I'm so very sorry to hear that and I completely feel your pain - it is heartbreaking. 

You are right when you say you 'just knew' it didn't work this time - I felt exactly the same thing too. I just knew I wasn't pregnant and had a low few days before the test. Hopefully Mr Halloob can offer you some advice for your next time - when I went to see Mr Satha about my failed ivf, they couldn't explain why it hadn't worked and he just told me to come back in June. However, I have heard that they will do ivf pretty much straight away if you insist upon it and push for it (I mean, one month off then go again). Although they say to rest, there is no evidence that resting between ivf harms your chances of success. Of course, it is emotionally draining though and that's probably another factor. I am starting again in June but have decided not to return to Nuffield, just to stick with Barts. I have been looking into Holly House too, just in case Barts falls through or something. Holly House is suposed to be very good for women doing ivf past 34. 

I know this is a terrible time for you and the effects the ivf medication have had on your body don't make it any easier. I'm so sorry and I hope you take it really easy on yourself over the next few weeks. Just get in there and book your next ivf - whatever it takes to reach our end goal! xx


----------



## CLARINS

Monkey, just a quick message to say I hope things went okay yesterday with Mr haloob, been thinking about u. Hope ur well and feeling better. 

Fiona hope things r ticking along for u too. 

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi ladies,
Well I had my appointment and dr haloob was so nice. He said he was encouraged by my hormone levels, and because of that he would suggest we either go for another try of ivf or egg donation are our only two options. I'm going for another scan on Monday night for him to check my levels, so dependent on that will decide if we can try ivf again. I must admit we came away feeling confused with with it all, as we had convinced ourselves that he was going to tell us we couldn't try again. So our heads are everywhere at the moment, as we know we need to decide what is going to be the best option, and also what will give us the best results too. So I guess I feel a bit better, but I still keep having ups and downs, my poor partner is having to put up with me and my moods poor thing!

So will keep you both updated.

Clarins how are you feeling? Hope your ok and are taking it easy, I bet you can't wait for your scan next week.

Ladies I really appreciate your kind replies, really means a lot to know you two are here. 

Sending you both lots of love xxxxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Ladies, 

Clarins - I bet you are so excited and nervous and everything in between about your scan! What a wonderful day that will be! Isn't this always such a waiting game though..you wait for tests..you wait for ivf..you wait for scans! We start our next ivf session at end May, so really looking forward to it. Have lots of evenigns out planned beforehand as I turned into a hermit during the ivf and I will do again this time (I didnt' want to leave the house! Just wanted to stay at home and prepare my body!)

Monkey - it sounds like you had a positive meetign with Mr Haloob, I'm so pleased you will try again although as you say, it's alot of information to take in and alot of ups and downs. My Satha said i should try ICSIS on my next attempt, but I have decided to have it at Barts so I'm waiting to hear from them about what would be the next best step. Feel good about it though, and so should you - this is just a blip in a long journey, but it will be worth it in the end. We may go through another blip too - perhaps things might not work next time, but they will eventually, we just have to be strong enough to see it through to the end. Remember in an earlier post I mentioned that my hairdresser's mother had 6 rounds of ivf and was just about to give up, when she fell pregnant (with my hairdresser!). Sometimes these things take time but we will get there as long as we stay strong and stay positive! The Egg Donation is a scary prospect..my egg quality is very poor so am thinking we might need to go down that route...am thinking of you either way x


----------



## CLARINS

Good Morning ladies ....... the sun is out and hopefully shinning down on us :)

Monkey - fantastic news that Mr Haloob was positive with your hormone levels and gave you a couple of options. Last night was packed wasn't it at Nuffield. I wonder if we actually passed eachother. How did you get on yesterday? Did he say to go for IVF again or possible egg donation? Hope your feeling more positive and less confused about things. 
Look forward to your update which I do hope it a positive one. 

The egg donation is a very scary prospect. I looked into that before we started the IVF treatment incase that was a road we needed to go down as I was concerned about cerntain issues but at the end of the day it's your baby and you carry it and would be a part of you / your partner. 

Fiona - great news - end of May isn't too long and as you said having lots of nights out booked up it will fly by. You sound very positive about the whole thing so I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. How you getting on with Barts or you just waiting until end of May for your treatment. Good luck girl 

My update - I went to Nuffield yesterday for my scan. Ladies......I can't tell you how shocked we are and how blessed we feel about the whole thing. Mr Haloob said that both have survived. So at the moment it's non identicial twins. I nearly fell off the bed with shocked. I was just paying that he was going to say yes one is okay and looking good. It's mega early days and Mr Haloob has made it very clear that we could still loose one so need to be practical about the whole thing. He managed to locate a heartbeat on both too so it was amazing. 
Have another scan booked on 16th April hopefully to confirm they are both still there. 
Fiona you are so right. This whole process is non stop. You worry about not having a baby, you worry about the druges, you worry about the treamtment, you worry when it doesn't or does work and then the scan's and so on. This whole thing is so emotional but ladies I can't tell you how much I want this to work for all 3 of us. As you said Fiona there are blips that happen but it can work and positive thoughts are needed all the time. 

Anyway.....monkey look forward to your update and keep positive girl as Mr Haloob did seem happy and Fiona roll on May time for you !

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Evening to you both,
Well I think the sun may be shining down on us all yes, that is such wonderful news clarins, oh I bet you were both so shocked, but that is so fantstic that there are two little ones, you must both be over the moon. Make sure you take it easy as much as you can, it's so important in these early days. I agree with you both it's such a roller coaster of emotions isn't it. Are you taking progesterone injections or still the other? Just wondered how you were getting on. 

Yep it was soooo busy at Nuffield last night, we couldn't believe it. I did wonder if you were there and so wanted to ask. I was sitting by the entrAnce and was pretty much called in as soon as I arrived. I looked a right mess ha!! You don't have short hair do you?? It's so weird as I feel like I know you and Fiona so well through all this!!

Anyway my update.... My scan went really well, dr haloob was so happy, I had four follicles, and 3 of them were in the ovary that didn't produce any last month, so I was really pleased. I have to go for a blood test tomorrow and if my oestradiol levels are good then he suggest we try another round of ivf next month!!! I came away in shock, so we are definitely going to go again, we can't not. I'm really excited, but also scared, as I keep thinking that what if I have a bad month next and only have one follicle again! I know it's nature and what will be will be, but I can't help but worry especially as it's better this month without being on any medication. 

It's so emotional each step of the way for sure isn't it. 

Fiona, it's great to hear such positive news from people that eventuAlly get there isn't it. I know its hard when we get knock backs, but we have to keep trying and as you say, we will get there in the end. I must admit, I don't think I'm going to do the progesterone injections next time around, I was in a lot of pain at the end, and felt awful when I came off too. So hopefully I'll get on with the other ok.

Well that's my update, for now egg donation is on hold. Will see how round 2 goes! Fiona - at least we know what to expect this 2nd time around, that's one good thing. 

Look forward to our next chats ladies, look after yourselves. Clarins keep us updated on your next scAn won't you. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Monkey 
Nope I am not taking the progesterone injections. Still on the steriods and still on the crinone 8% gel/cream. Which is okay to use but just so messy ! Panty liners changed daily. I was concerned with how much was coming out of me but Mr Haloob said that was fine and normal. 

And yes I do have short hair ! I had a big scarf (gold and black) on because I have acne all over my neck at the moment. So was you sitting there on your blackberry with blonde hair or next to us? Did you get up and come back at one point ?! I said to my partner I wonder if we had passed !! 

Monkey - you must be over the moon with what Mr Haloob has suggested. So another go at the IVF if your blood tests come back positive tomorrow. Fingers are crossed !!!!
And you had more follicles, that's amazing. Is that from your levels increasing or because of the medication previously? Either way fantastic news ! 
I hope it goes okay tomorrow. 
Look forward to your update. 

Once again Fiona hope your well my lovely 

Speak soon and keep safe 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya Hun,
How funny I think you may have been sitting next to us!! I went into the loo,after you came out, if it was you? I have dark hair, had it tied up and had a cream cardigan on, I was called in straight away! 

Anyway the blood test result was good news too, so dr haloob said we can go again for round two, so we are just deciding if to start in two weeks time, or have a month off. I'm keen to start straight away as we are already on a roll, so no point delaying!! I have to have another scan on day 1 to check follicles and hopefully there will be enough to start injecting. I'm excited, and just feel we have to give it another shot!

He did say that the Eason there were more follicles wasn't due to the medication from last time, as he said as soon as you start your next period everything goes back to normal and your levels all start again. 

So thatts it for now. Going out for dinner tonight, going to have a couple of glasses of wine, treating myself!

How are you doing? I hope you are resting up and looking after yourself Hun.

Fional hope all is well with you, may will come around so quick, only a few weeks for you to wait!

Lots of love to you both
Xxxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Morning 

Oh my I did see you then! Lovely too meet you breifly :) 
I was the same as you and didn't hang about either - we just went straight into it because my partner said to me I would worry for another month and what's the point. 
You sound very positive too which is great because your body needs positive vibes so perhaps its the right time now ?
Fantastic news that he has said go for it again though :) 
I have everything crossed for you 

Hope you enjoyed your vino ! I have forgotten what it's tastes like ! 
I am resting because my partner doesn't let me do much which is lovely ! Hope it lasts all the way through 

Hope your well and Fiona hope you had a great weekend. We are now in April so it's coming round now 

xxx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Both! 

Sorry I haven't been around over the past few days - it's been manic both at work and at home - I tried to log on from home yesterday to this site, but I couldn't remember my password so had to wait until today (have it written down in the office! priorities!!) 

Clarins - OH MY GOD THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS - I am so pleased for you, it has brought tears to my eyes! I'm so happy for you both, I bet you're feeling so great - it is such a blessing and more proof that it works and works wonders! I'm thrilled for you, take it nice and easy..no stress hun..everything is wonderful xxx 

Monkey - again next month! That's fantastic - I'm so pleased because the very worst thing is waiting for ivf to come around. Mr Haloob sounds great, when I went to see Mr Satha he told me that if I had it there again I should take the DHEA for three months then have another ivf go then. I thought 'three months!!' but luckily my appointment with Barts came through. And then..nothing. I have been ringing Barts to get my appointment to have an 'information day' but they keep saying they'll call back. Basically, they say that they need to wait to amke sure all my notes are typed up and that the consultant has seen them and approved my medication. The thing is, I can understand why this may take a long time as they are so busy, but why can't they book me in for an information day in - say - 6 weeks time? By the time I go they will know what dose to give me surely. Anyway, I have never been so stressed as I am at the moment. And I think that's all the uncertainty of going with Barts. I found everything with Nuffield so non stressful that it's been a bit of shock going back to NHS and experiencing all the waiting and no-one returning my calls. It's been so bad that I have nearly walked out of work about three times this week alone, and it's only Tuesday! If you knew me, then I am a generally happy upbeat person, so it's unusual and all linked to Barts I think.

On top of all that, is the fact that I still haven't come on my period after ivf yet (which is probably a good thing as I can't start ivf without it so would have to wait anyway). I did a pregnancy test (you never know!) but nothing, so it looks like a missed month. Quite common apparently but more waiting...

Anyway, when it happens it happens - I just wish it would hurry up! Monkey - I think you're doing the right thing going again this month - I just wish it was me!! xxxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona

Thanks for the kind words. The whole thing still doesn't seen very real and dont think it ever will until the 9 months is up. Just need to eat healthy and not get stressed then hopefully it will all be okay. 
But pleased its giving you more proof that it can work for us ladies :)

What the hell is Barts playing at ?! I can imagine how stressed you are getting but try not too because that wont help with your period or help with your body. Easier said than done because I am the worst at keeping calm.

What's this "information day" - just about the different treatments you can get or actually to get you enrolled and started ? Either way hope they hurry up and call you back as 6 weeks I am sure sounds like ages away but keep yourself busy and it should come round quick enough. 
Sorry you having a rubbish time and feeling stressed. Can't you have a few days out of work just to chill at home? Pull a couple of sickie's. 
If not you have the Bank Holiday Weekend ahead of you so hopefully that will help. 
Perhaps a few days chilling at home with a vino you will de-stress and your period will arrive. At least you know it's quite common for it not to make an appearance after IVF so no need to panic about that.

These things can take time but when it works it will be totally worth it. Keep strong and positive ! 

Get your partner on the phone to Barts if it helps. 

Monkey hope things are going good your end too if your next stages 

Have a lovely weekend ladies and keep positive 

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi ladies, how are you both?
I hope you both had a lovely easter break and managed to relax, de-stress and enjoy a bit of of time out. I had a few days away which was lovely, did us good to get away.

Fiona, any news from Barts? I hope they have been in contact. It is so frustrating i remember when i was under the nhs you seem to wait for ages, but as Clarins says try and keep busy and in no time you will be starting your medication again. Any sign of AF yet?

Clarins how are you doing? is it your next scan next week? hope you are keeping well, and that your hubby is still doing all the chores and you have your feet up :o)

Well news with me, we had to wait until next month to start round 2. Dr Haloob was on holiday and we had to have another consultation before we could start the process again, i guess in case he wants to change the protcol/medication so AF just been and gone, so im on countdown now until mid may to start again. Have our consultation on Wed so will see then what he proposes. I did want to just start straight away, but at least this way I can get my body back in tip top condition. And it gives us chance to save for the next huge bill !!

Fiona, are you on DHEA tablets? ive been on them since December this time, its a long time but am used to them now, dont have any side effects at all from them. Must admit Ive decided not to do the progresterone injections the next time, my backside still aches!! Clarins how are you getting on now with the progresterone tablets? Hope its a bit better for you.

Will speak soon, keep well and take care
xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Monkey - good luck for Wednesday - please do come back with an update with what Mr Haloobs suggests. 
I bet you can't wait to get started again and get things under way. Remember always keep positive :)
Sounds like you had a wonderful and well deserved Easter Break. 
Yes I am still on my gell that I insert twice a day. It's still a mess but it doesn't cause any pain. Just feels like you have your AF every day because of wearing panty liners because it's a mess. But us ladies will have to deal with this rubbish wont we. 

Fiona - Barts pulled the finger out and contact you by now ?! Hopefully you will come back and say you have a date in place ! 

My update - I was Mr Haloob yesterday and he was on form bless him. I do like that man. However I have some sad news my end. I have lost one of the babies. Very gutted as you can imagine. Looks like it stopped growing a few weeks ago. The other that has survived has come on though and actually shaped more. Currently 9 weeks pregnant with this one and due on 20th Nov. 
I did get very upset in there because when you are told there is 2 you want 2 so felt like I have lost something I already loved but I need to stay focused and positive for this one.
I shouldn't be so ungratful because us ladies know how hard it is in the first place to even fall pregnant with 1 let alone 2. 
So now just going to concerntrate on this one I have. 
So still feel very blessed to have 1 inside me. But last night was a wake up call again that anything can happen at any stage. 
Mr Haloob has changed my medication again as he seems very happy with the little one growing inside me with the size / heartbeat etc. I am having 1 more scan with him in 2 weeks and then referrring myself to Bromfield in Chelmsford for my 12 week scan and meet with a midwife. 
I am going to be sad about leaving Nuffield if I am honest. 

Ladies be great to hear from you both 

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi clarins
I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope you are coping ok my dear, it must be very dificult, but I guess as you say try and stay focused and put all your positive energy into your little one, who is obviously a very strong little bub. It's such a long road isn't it, and very emotional. I hope you are bearing up, and your hubby is still looking after you :o)

Mr haloob is lovely isn't he, I can understand how you are feeling about moving to bromfield, think i would feel same, I have got really used to Nuffield now, especially now I'm going through it all again. My app went well and I'm starting in a few weeks, same medication as before, but changing the progesterone injection to the gel. I'm trying to get some weight off but finding it really difficult, well I suppose I should try and get to the gym..... Whoops!!

So it's round two for me, and probably our last attempt so trying to keep focused and upbeat about it.

I will keep in touch, and please do yourself and let me know how you are getting on. I feel all sad it's almost like the three of us are now embarking on three separate journeys now! 

Keep positive clarins and look after you and your little one.

Fiona any news? Hope you are ok.

Xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Morning Monkey 
Fantastic news - your starting in a couple of weeks - keep me posted and fingers crossed this is the one for you girl ! 
Positive thoughts.

Fiona hope its going well at Barts for you and things are well and truly moving in the right direction. 

Yes I am feeling more up beat now. I was very down last week but after reading lots of different articles on IVF twins and why they dont survive it helped me come to terms with it a bit more. 
So concentrating on this little one I have and hoping and praying s/he continues in the right direction. 
I have 1 last scan next Monday 30th with Mr Haloob and should that be okay I am done at Nuffield. :(
Do feel sad about it 

Already had a email from Broomfield and seeing them on 10th May to meet with a midwife.

I am praying all the time for us and hope all goes well 

xx


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Both! 

Clarins, I am so sorry to hear about your loss - i can imagine how upset you must be but you're right to stay strong and focused. I also understand about feeling like you already felt love, I miscarried myself and felt exactly the same. You are right to stay focused on this wonderful child growing inside you, but I know you still have to grieve, it must be a weird emotion but I am thinking of you and wishing you all the very best. 

Monkey - I bet you can't wait - i am so jealous (but in a good way!! very pleased for you too!) as I really want to start my next cycle! I still haven't had a P and it's been two months now. Not sure whether to go to the doctors, tell Barts, or just wait and see. I'm sure it isn't gone for good but it's a bit strange. Until I get it, I can't have the 'day 1-3' hormone test that I need. And until I take that test, Barts won't make the 'information day', which is basically when they give me the medication. So I'm in limbo but just taking it nice and easy. Been very stressed at work though and hoping this isn't impacting my cycle.


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Fiona 
Good to hear from you. So no AF yet ? Whatever you dont panic as they can delay it even more. 
Perhaps a trip to the doctors then but as you said you are very stressed at work which wont help. 
I bet you are getting frustrated but hopefully the little bugger will show up soon. 
Hope it comes on soon so you can get going with Barts.

Thanks for your words regarding my loss. I did struggle with it for a good week but finally come to terms with it but I think it's something that will always be in the back on your mind ? 
Should the pregnancy continue (please god) I suppose I will also think about "what if that other one did survive" especially once born. 
Hard times. 

Keep calm the best you can and wishing AF to come on soon so you can get going xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi clarins, just wanted to wish you luck with your last scan at Nuffield today. Hope all goes well.

Fiona - any sign of AF? Keep us updated won't you.

I'm just waiting on mine to arrive so that I can have my day 1-3 scan, fingers crossed all my hormone levels are ok for me to start injecting next week!

Take care ladies
Sending lots of hugs
Xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Monkey 

Yes saw Mr Haloob yesterday and our little baby :)
All looks good. Nice heartbeat and he seemed pleased. So after the previous scan we were pleased with what we saw. 
That's it with Nuffield for me (for the time being) - did feel upset leaving them

Next stage is now Broomfield on 10th May 

You ladies are both waiting on AF then ? Fingers are crossed they arrive soon or already arrived for Fiona. 

Keep me posted Monkey on the IVF and let me know if I can help in anyway - not that I was very good at it as worried all the time ! 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya
We went for our refresher yesterday with the nurse, she asked when my af was due, and when I told her she just looked at us and said "oh there is a problem". My heart dropped. The embryologist is going to be on holiday and there won't be any cover. Also dr haloob going awAy too, although dr satha would be around. So after a few phone calls today trying to see if they could get cover, we are told we have to wait until June. I'm so upset, as I told them June isn't good as my partner is doing a 3 day charity cycle to amsterdam and has to train (dr haloob already told him to hold off training at the mo) and we are unable to do July, so you can imagine how upset I am. They said our only option is to freeze partners sperm for the next few weeks and then we can have treatment in June. I've been on the Internet reading up to see if it makes much difference if you use fresh or frozen, and it sounds like its ok, and dr haloob said it would be fine, but you can't help but think that fresh is better. I really don't want to wait another 3 months so it doesn't look like we have much choice. I just feel like it's another stumbling block, and feel really tired with it all :o(

Xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Monkey........hope you had a nice chilled out weekend and didn't over think too much about the situation.

I haven't read much regarding the difference of quality with frozen and fresh but if you do your research you will know. 
Saying that if Dr Haloob said it's fine he can't be too wrong. He is a good man and wouldn't give you false information. 
I am so sorry you got the news that this is what's happening for next month. Looks like going Private isn't always the best option but saying that you know you have the BEST qualified people dealing with you at this difficult time. 
Try not to worry too much.

Have you decided if your going to go for it with frozen or wait !?

I am thinking of you all the time

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Clarins
Sorry for delaying replying. How are you doing? I hope all is going well for you and your pregnancy is moving along nicely. How is Bromfield? I started off with them and thought they were great, so hope everything is good for you.

News with me, we froze our little kiddies last thursday :winkwink: and Im just waiting for AF (due beginning of June) then I will have blood test to test my amh and estradiol levels, fingers crossed they will be at the right level and then I can start my meds straight away. Just cant wait to get started again now ! So mid june I will hopefully be in for ec/et. How exciting!

Thinking of you, pls let me know how you are getting on my dear.

Fiona - any news from your end, hope you are moving forward in one way or another, be good to hear from you?
xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Monkey 

Not bad thanks. The first 3 months have gone so quick. Must admit feeling a bit better - didn't realise how rough I felt with tiredness and feeling ill in general. My spots are calming down too. 
Had our first scan last week and everything seems okay. Bit upsetting as you can still see the sack from the twin that didn't make it but trying to stay positive but it's so hard.
I worry about everything especially as it's what us ladies want more than anything. 

So you did go for it and freeze them ! I have faith in them at Nuffield. Eepcially the lady Shantelll ( i think that's her name ) she looks after your eggs for you and monitors them. 
I have everything crossed for you and think about you ladies daily. 
So it's just AF we are waiting for now. Come on AF !
Do keep me posted and wishing you all the luck in the world ! 

Fiona - I do hope your getting on well. Hopefully us not hearing from you means you are well and truly on your way at Barts and things are moving int he right direction 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya
How are you? Hope everything is ticking along nicely and you are feeling ok. Are you still having sickness or are you over that now? Hope you've had a nice relaxing jubilee weekend Hun.

Fiona - any news?? Been thinking about you and whether af ever turned up? Are you any closer to starting treatment again, I really hope so?

Well news with me, I started my injections on Saturday, first scan I only had one follicle. Got my second scan tomorrow so will see how that goes. Doing the usual, lots of water, milk,nuts and seeds. Will keep you both posted of my developments of course, but would love to hear how you are both getting on.

Take care
Xxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Morning ladies

Monkey - you have started already ! That's fantastic news. I am wishing you every bit of luck and lots of follicles !!! Come on grow for Monkey78 !! :)
Hope it goes well. Remember dont worry about any side affects especially the spots or bloatedness. 
Please let me know how tomorrow's scan goes. 

I am okay this end thanks. Getting more energy back slowly and not going to bed at 8pm anymore - more like 10 ! 
We went for a private scan in Brentwood. There is a 3D place. It was £70 but we got 8 photos that were so clear so we were pleased. 
Next scan at hospital is on 28th June.

Fiona - have been thinking about you too and I do hope us not hearing much from you means the treatment is in full swing.

Wishing you both lots of love and luck as always

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hey, glad to hear all is going well with you bump clarins, well apart from the early nights, but thats a good thing getting plenty of sleep and rest will do you good.

I had day 11 scan today, but there hasnt been too much movement. I have four follicles but all under 12mm, so im continuing with the stimming until wednesday's scan and they will let me know what to do then. Im having a slow month so we just have to wait and see, and hope that they grow to a good size this week for EC. If not we will have to abandon again.

I havent felt great the last couple of days, i feel like im drunk, i have double vision, and just feel really out of sorts. Apart from that its all fine !! ha ha

Anyway talk to you after wednesday's update. 

Fiona Fiona - we want to hear from you hun ?
xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Money

I have everything crossed for you - finger and toes. I do hope this is your turn this time. 
So the next scan is this Wednesday coming then ? 
Do keep us posted

Sorry you having been feeling poorly with the medication hopefully you will sober up too ! 

When have they predicted your EC ? 

I saw my midwife today. We just did further checks and the baby seems to be okay. 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hiya, sorry for the late reply. I had a week of it to be honest. Every day I went for scans the situation seemed to changed, talk about an emotional roller coaster, that has been one certainty. Ive had so many blood tests for eostriodal levels untrue, im black and blue. Anyway to cut long story short, I'm going in tomorrow for EC!! Scared!!! I have 4 nice big follicles so I'm praying we get some eggs. Not impressed with a 5.30am start mind you.... Ha.

Will keep you updated on the outcome. Hope you are doing ok over there my dear.

Xxx


----------



## CLARINS

OH MY GOD MONKEY !!! 
I am going to have everything crossed for you. 
Dont be scared. I know easier said than done but when they take you down every doctor' / nurse will ease you. Dr Haloob will give you a smile and all will be fine !
Oh please I hope this is it ! 

Good luck ! 

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi clarins
Well not so good news I'm afraid, we had one egg removed on Wednesday but chantelle rang today to say that it hadn't divided, so we couldn't transfer. I'm devastated, but to be fair we had a feeling they were going to say that, but all you can do is hope until you receive the phone call. Its pretty common, especially with my amh levels so low, due to my age. So I'm sitting here on the sofa, eating my way through it...... I just feel a bit numb, but me and my partner do feel like we have achieved so much to even come this far. Chantelle recommends egg donation would be our only hope, so we have lots to think about. But to be honest I think we need a bit of time out and a huuuge glass of wine before we embark on another journey. We will go back to see mr haloob and see what he suggests.

So that's it for us at the moment. How are you feeling? I hope you aren't suffering too much with morning sickness etc. Please keep in touch with your progress, I am so happy that it's worked out for you and your hubby. It's wonderful that ivf does work, and you are proof of that my dear, so take care and we'll speak soon
Xxxxx


----------



## CLARINS

Moneky 78 
Firstly I will say the word that you will hate hearing "sorry"
I can't imgaine the pain and upset you are going through and was really hoping this cycle was going to be your one. 
Eat and drink your way through the pain if it helps. I will be thinking about you all this weekend and wish I could help with the upset but I am sure you have a great / perfect hubby who is going through this with you. 

With regards to the Egg Doner I do agree its something you both need to think about and of course make that decision together. If it helps Chantelle isn't saying no its never going to happy just that you might need assistance from another area. 
Just depends how far emotional you guys want to push yourself. 

Do keep me posted and hear for a chat or moan or cry if you need it. 

I am sending you all my love

xx


----------



## Monkey78

Hi Clarins
Just sitting here and wondered how you are getting on ? Its been a while since we last chatted, I hope things are good for you and everything is going well. 

No news from me, we took a bit of a break from it all for the last few months, and i think we are now pretty much decided that we will go down the adoption route soon. Another long road but hopefully it will end up as we wish for.

Take care of yourself and I hope you are keeping well. Would love to hear from you.

xxxx


----------



## Joandmick58

Hi Ladies

Don't know if your still looking at this topic but was wondering if anyone could give me some advise on Nuffield? 
We have had our three NHS cycles at Hometon and unfortunately all three were unsuccessful so we are now looking at going private. Nuffield being quite close to home. 
Took a ride there today to have a quick look and think we will probably definitely go there but there doesn't seem to be much info online.

Any comments are welcome? 

Thanks Ladies xx


----------



## beth_terri

.


----------



## HopefulSarah

Hiya,

I know I am picking up on an older thread but just wondered if anyone else is still with Nuffiield Brentwood?
We had rubbish experience with NHS appointments and have chosen to go private there, looks like we will be starting our first cycle in October


----------



## Wits

Hey. I'm glad this thread is picking up. I am also considering IVF at Nuffield Brentwood. 
Who is your doctor?


----------



## Monkey78

Hello ladies
Have just logged on and seen your posts. I was under Nuffield Brentwood in 2011/2012. I thought they were very good, Dr Haloob is a great Doctor. Unfortunately it didnt work for me, but that was because of my age and egg quality. I wish you both all the luck, it is a very emotional rollercoaster as you know, but you have to give it a go. 

We have moved onto adoption, and have just been linked with a 6month old little girl, so hopefully when we meet with our SW this week and obtain a few answers to our queries, we will go ahead and be matched with her. A very very long journey for us, but there is now light at the end of the tunnel.

Stay strong ladies and best of luck xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hello Ladies

If I can help in any way let me know
My beautiful daughter who is 20 months is IVF from Brentwood
I can not explain what care and how quickly it was.
Nothing was a problem or issue

I do wish however I did look at NHS but she was worth every penny xx


----------



## Queenvix

Hi Monkey,

I know how hard it is not to be able to use your own eggs. I tried 3 ivf's Icsi. First I had 6 eggs, 3 embryos, was pregnant for 5 months when we found out our baby girl was very ill... We lost her in oct 2012. I was 40 then. I tried again last October with herts and essex. We produced 2 embryos but I didn't become a mum. They said it was my eggs so my option was to use a donor or adopt. I have few nieces who are happily married ( my 2 yrs older cousin who has 7 daughters he wanted a boy and they never stopped lol) with children. One of them 25yrs old offered to help. She looks just like me and I was happy to use her eggs. We went to Eastern Europe but the dr gave her very low dosage so she produced only 8 eggs. 4 fertilised but only 2 survived day 5. Unfortunately I am still not pregnant. I want to try again with dr haloob at Nuffield. With my niece's help. But I am also interested in adopting. How did you start? Where? Can you please advise. 

Thank you 
Vix x


----------



## Queenvix

Monkey78 said:


> Hello ladies
> Have just logged on and seen your posts. I was under Nuffield Brentwood in 2011/2012. I thought they were very good, Dr Haloob is a great Doctor. Unfortunately it didnt work for me, but that was because of my age and egg quality. I wish you both all the luck, it is a very emotional rollercoaster as you know, but you have to give it a go.
> 
> We have moved onto adoption, and have just been linked with a 6month old little girl, so hopefully when we meet with our SW this week and obtain a few answers to our queries, we will go ahead and be matched with her. A very very long journey for us, but there is now light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Stay strong ladies and best of luck xxx

Ohh how sweet! 
There are so many babies who are waiting to have loving parents. 
Good luck monkey! It is a blessing!


----------



## Queenvix

Hello ladies,

I've seen dr haloob yesterday. He seems quite nice and gave me hope. I have to do a test to see if I ovulate. I'm due to see him again on the 19th. I have always been positive an hopefull but with 3 failures I'm am now scared. I have an embryo frozen at Barths day3, 6 follicles. Mr haloob suggested to try transferring the embryo next month or in February. If that doesn't work... I was going to use donated eggs. .. I don't know anymore... 
Any suggestion? My tube is blocked (only one ovary) I was told in 2012. Any way the tube can be unblocked? Maybe I can try iui...


----------

